# Anybody know how to get back in touch with Moody?



## ramzilla (Oct 14, 2015)

As many of you probably remember I sent Justin a Husky 350 and my Stihl 044 to work over. I got the Stihl back and love it. He posted vids of the 350 and said it was done but that was ages ago. I have been trying this whole time to get the 350 back or atleast the money I have in it. He supposedly built me an 028 as well to make up for having the 350 so long. I paypaled him funds to ship the 350 back because he said he was broke almost a year ago. Now I can't get in touch with him at all. Last thing I wanted to do was put this out in public and have no hard feelings towards Justin but I don't know what else to do now.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 14, 2015)

Fin460 talks to him i believe. He's screwed over more than just you.


----------



## Warped5 (Oct 14, 2015)

The last report was that Justin and Stumpy found religion and moved in with a family of yetis in the PNW.


----------



## ramzilla (Oct 14, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Fin460 talks to him i believe. He's screwed over more than just you.


I was afraid of that. I mailed him the saw, bought the parts, and sent him cash for shipping. I even mailed him another Husky that I wasn't doing anything with just for him to build and sell to make him some cash. He was staying in touch and saying he was having work/family issues and I was in no rush but now I can't get in touch with him at all. It's a shame really, seemed like a good dude.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 14, 2015)

He hasn't been on FB since May.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hate like hell to read something like this...one of those live, learn and try not to get burned in the future, deals. Hate it for ya OP...definitely gotta suck.


----------



## ramzilla (Oct 14, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Hate like hell to read something like this...one of those live, learn and try not to get burned in the future, deals. Hate it for ya OP...definitely gotta suck.


Yeah it really stinks. Not even so much the money(which isn't easy ) but more the just getting burned part. Atleast I did get my 044 back thank heavens.


----------



## ramzilla (Oct 14, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Fin460 talks to him i believe. He's screwed over more than just you.



I sent Fin460 a Pm.


----------



## fin460 (Oct 14, 2015)

There are two other guys on this website, that are in your shoes, actually 3 because I'm a little burnt as well. I've been trying since July to get a hold of him and no luck. His cousin is a member and he sees him once in awhile, but its a frustrating process, 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry Justin, i wasn't trying to put you in the middle.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sheesh! 

Family problems, money problems, car trouble, etc. 

More than a few people have tried to reach a hand out to help that young man get moving in the right direction. It's all so unfortunate, but happens in life, from time to time.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 14, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Sheesh!
> 
> Family problems, money problems, car trouble, etc.
> 
> More than a few people have tried to reach a hand out to help that young man get moving in the right direction. It's all so unfortunate, but happens in life, from time to time.




Don't forget the phone problems...

Wonder if anyone found Chris Wells?

We could have an AS Wall of Shame for all the folks who have ripped people off.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 14, 2015)

Funny you mention Chris Wells....that was my first thought after i read this.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 14, 2015)

Warped5 said:


> The last report was that Justin and Stumpy found religion and moved in with a family of yetis in the PNW.


Sasquatches, Yeti's live in the Himalayas, southern babtist I believe.


----------



## Warped5 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Sasquatches, Yeti's live in the Himalayas, southern babtist I believe,



Good catch!

... but wait a minute. Who's to say that Moody and Stumpy didn't move there?


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 14, 2015)

Warped5 said:


> Good catch!
> 
> ... but wait a minute. Who's to say that Moody and Stumpy didn't move there?


Himalayas does sound right, probably why we haven't heard from them, no internet.


----------



## Warped5 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Himalayas does sound right, probably why we haven't heard from them, no internet.



There ya go.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 15, 2015)

Justin called me a few months ago. He said he was broke......but had some saws he needed to ship. He wanted to borrow money for the shipping. I told him that sooner or later he was gonna have to learn to be responsible.....and now was a great time to start. I did not lend him any money. I hate to hear about this......but I think most of us saw it coming a long time ago. 

I did speak with someone that knew him far better than any of us......and they had nothing good to say on his behalf.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I hate to hear about this......but I think most of us saw it coming a long time ago.


What a shame... I've never been down and out like that (and hope I never am) but people need to reach out before hitting rock bottom.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have some ocean front property in Arizona, great views and the weather is real nice there, will sell house lots or several acres in blocks. Hurry ,it won`t last long!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 15, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> What a shame... I've never been down and out like that (and hope I never am) but people need to reach out before hitting rock bottom.



I spent a good deal of time talking with him. Then another member here gave him a job..........that didn't end so well. A feller has to want to do better.....


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 15, 2015)

Anybody live close enough to Moody to pick up everybody's saws,,,,assuming he still has them?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> A feller has to want to do better.....


Very true...


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Anybody live close enough to Moody to pick up everybody's saws,,,,assuming he still has them?


...was gonna be my next question after reading the latest posts. The assumption the saws still exist unfortunately, is probably wishful thinking. Don't know the guy...did he get caught up in dope or what? If he did, the saws probably got smoked up a long time ago. It's a shame...but probably reality.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like it's time for someone to make a trip to Gallatin, Missouri to collect all these saws. That's the only way a lot of people got their saws back from Stumpy.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 15, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds like it's time for someone to make a trip to Gallatin, Missouri to collect all these saws. That's the only way a lot of people got their saws back from Stumpy.



Sounds like a good side trip for some bored guys at a GTG. Also a call to the local sheriff's office might yield some results. If they were sent via USPS reach out to a Postal Inspector.


----------



## axlr8 (Oct 15, 2015)

I met him once, seemed like a good guy, but sure had some spendy things! Brand new car, very well dressed, he seemed to have a little chip on his shoulder... I never did any business with him...which is sounding like sortof a good thing..


----------



## sunfish (Oct 15, 2015)

The writing was on the wall early on with Moody. He received plenty of help from members here, but it didn't seem to help much.


----------



## fin460 (Oct 15, 2015)

axlr8 said:


> I met him once, seemed like a good guy, but sure had some spendy things! Brand new car, very well dressed, he seemed to have a little chip on his shoulder... I never did any business with him...which is sounding like sortof a good thing..


 
I never met this Moody, are we talking about the same guy.


----------



## ramzilla (Oct 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Justin called me a few months ago. He said he was broke......but had some saws he needed to ship. He wanted to borrow money for the shipping. I told him that sooner or later he was gonna have to learn to be responsible.....and now was a great time to start. I did not lend him any money. I hate to hear about this......but I think most of us saw it coming a long time ago.
> 
> I did speak with someone that knew him far better than any of us......and they had nothing good to say on his behalf.


Thats the worst part. I sent him extra money to mail it back to me when he said he didn't have the funds.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like someone we know Randy, hopefully he straightens out.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of somebodies Numa. 

Sadly....


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone know how to get in touch with that guy @thomas1?

I owe him a kick in the sack, and would like to make a timely delivery.


----------



## axlr8 (Oct 15, 2015)

fin460 said:


> I never met this Moody, are we talking about the same guy.



I believe we are? He brought a big box of saw parts up from Southern IA to me. He was on his way north to wisconsin I believe. He was in his 20's, glasses, kinda on edge all the time, baseball cap.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 15, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Anyone know how to get in touch with that guy @thomas1?
> 
> I owe him a kick in the sack, and would like to make a timely delivery.



I saw him last month, he was pushing a baby stroller and was wearing a green Geniusfest shirt. Should have taken a picture...


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 15, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I saw him last month, *he was pushing a baby stroller and was wearing a green Geniusfest shirt.* Should have taken a picture...



Oh Good Lawd!

Imagine the Memes that could have been created.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 16, 2015)

axlr8 said:


> ...
> but sure had some spendy things!
> ...



I noticed that with another member who modded saws. He posted that he was several months behind on his mortgage payments, but some of the photos he posted showed a really nice $$motorcycle$$. IIRC he avoided answering questions asking if it was his.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 16, 2015)

Some people just have their priorities screwed up.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 16, 2015)

I sent a big box of parts to Justin that he said he needed with the caveat that he was going to help me with sourcing parts for another member's project. After he got the parts, I never heard from him again. I think he's living pretty fast and loose.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2015)

Fast and loose.....

Sounds like a girl I once knew.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 16, 2015)

That sounds like several of the girls you used to know.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2015)

Too Shay.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Fast and loose.....
> 
> Sounds like a girl I once knew.



I thought you and thomas1 were still friends?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2015)

T1 is a true and dear friend.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> T1 is a true and dear friend.


Ain't he though.

His shipping department needs a stern talking to however.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2015)

I've been waiting for months now............

But.......in the grand scheme of things I'm still several points up on his fat ass.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 16, 2015)

Fat and loose.....

Sounds like a bunch of girls 08f150 and I once knew.

Fixed..


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've been waiting for months now............
> 
> But.......in the grand scheme of things I'm still several points up on his fat ass.



I'll get you those Mini-Mac 6 parts immediately.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2015)

Jacob J. said:


> I'll get you those Mini-Mac 6 parts immediately.



Oh Phuck.....


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 16, 2015)

While we are the subject of MIA, what happened to Neil Murphy??

Haven't seen any input from him in a while???


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 16, 2015)

I remember hearing he had a deal go sour too and disappeared. Never really heard details other than a saw that was bought was supposed to run and it didn't.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 16, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> While we are the subject of MIA, what happened to Neil Murphy??
> 
> Haven't seen any input from him in a while???





KenJax Tree said:


> I remember hearing he had a deal go sour too and disappeared. Never really heard details other than a saw that was bought was supposed to run and it didn't.



There was more than one. I know of a 268, and 288 for sure, and I have heard that a few more may have been less then as advertised.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2015)

Neal ended up banned.


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 16, 2015)

Neal seemed like a nice guy. Old Cat is another that vanished.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Neil Murphy got banned? He's a stand up guy in my opinion. He helped me get a 359 goin that I got burned on. Sent me a case splitter to use and good used crank. This at no cost to me.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2015)

sunfish said:


> Neil Murphy got banned? He's a stand up guy in my opinion. He helped me get a 359 goin that I got burned on. Sent me a case splitter to use and good used crank. This at no cost to me.



Yep.......he did. 

There were some folks that were very unhappy with a few deals they had with Neal. That sort of stuff is gonna happen with any of us. I'm sure there are folks that ain't happy with something I did too. What got Neal banned though was that Neal didn't reply to these folk's complaints at all. I don't know why......

I've met Neal, and his brother, I've done many deals with Neal. I've worked on saws that Neal sold. Never did I see anything that he should have been banned for from my side of the street. 

I wish he would have replied to those that were unhappy.......


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 16, 2015)

To bad Moody couldn't get his priorities straight. He seemed like a smart young man that could do well in the industry.

As for Murphy, I thought he was a unskilled prick that trolled the classifieds. IMO 

Maybe sponsorship buys that right.


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 16, 2015)

Man, that's a shame, I only bought one 346 from him and it's still a great runner. Even survived me loaning it to a tree service for a month.

I guess every dog dog has his day.


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 16, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> To bad Moody couldn't get his priorities straight. He seemed like a smart young man that could do well in the industry.
> 
> As for Murphy, I thought he was a unskilled prick that trolled the classifieds. IMO
> 
> Maybe sponsorship buys that right.




He seemed well liked by a lot of people a few years ago???


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> To bad Moody couldn't get his priorities straight. He seemed like a smart young man that could do well in the industry.
> 
> As for Murphy, I thought he was a unskilled prick that trolled the classifieds. IMO
> 
> Maybe sponsorship buys that right.



Speaking of trolls......


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of trolls......


At least you didn't call me unskilled.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yep.......he did.
> 
> There were some folks that were very unhappy with a few deals they had with Neal. That sort of stuff is gonna happen with any of us. I'm sure there are folks that ain't happy with something I did too. What got Neal banned though was that Neal didn't reply to these folk's complaints at all. I don't know why......
> 
> ...


Thanks fer the info Randy. I remember a couple bad deals, but it looked like it wasn't his fought? 
Still got to communicate with customers though. Too bad!


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 16, 2015)

sunfish said:


> Still got to communicate with customers though. Too bad!



That's the key...when you sell saws (especially rebuilt or modified units) - you're selling a service, same as if you were taking someone's machine and modifying it. 

I even got chewed out recently because a part I gave away for free didn't work out. It's all a part of being involved with people who are trying to cut wood.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 16, 2015)

Jacob J. said:


> That's the key...when you sell saws (especially rebuilt or modified units) - you're selling a service, same as if you were taking someone's machine and modifying it.
> 
> I even got chewed out recently because a part I gave away for free didn't work out. It's all a part of being involved with people who are trying to cut wood.


That's why I only offer free stuff in PM or email most of the time. 
Otherwise Ya get PMs asking for the same. Lots of PMs. 

The folks I offer it to offer to pay. 

The unsolicited PMs want it for free. Don't even offer to pay shipping.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 17, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> That's why I only offer free stuff in PM or email most of the time.
> Otherwise Ya get PMs asking for the same. Lots of PMs.
> 
> The folks I offer it to offer to pay.
> ...


I need parts, whatcha got.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 17, 2015)

This right here is why I was telling folks on the side, when he was telling them ya send me your 3120 395 etc on other places. I was like dont do it. 

I knew it was just a matter of time before it caught up to that other feller too.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 17, 2015)

i hate when this stuff happens,,, most of this year we was scrapping by but if i did sell something i made sure it got sent out,, if i did stuff like what he did i would not be able to sleep or live with myself,, guess i am to honest


----------



## daryng (Nov 1, 2015)

not trying to throw gas on a flame, or kickstart an old thread.... I'm not a huge fan of moody as well (borrowed money, lies, passing the buck, excuses, etc.....) but I do happen to live in the same town as him. If saws are needed from him (assuming he still has them) I can see what I can do to get them returned to their owners. His cousin was a high school classmate of mine and I believe all of moody's saw work was done out of his garage.


BTW. Moody has been on the site for a while now under the name cuttinties......


----------



## fin460 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'd appreciate some contact from Moody so I could help as well

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Lary (Nov 1, 2015)

This sort of thing sucks,.. I bet there is nobody here that can afford to loose a saw or money to these folks. With that said it seems to me on here as well as every other forum I belong to (about 5 I guess) it seems to be common for people to search out people to worship. If a guy helps solve a problem or helps many people solve a problem or sometimes just makes a lot of posts ,he will become trusted by the masses fast.
I was at a site awhile back where me and this other fella had bought the same item at about the same time. People on this site were asking questions and he was a fountain of information for them. At that time he had been an owner for 3 days !
People in general I think just look for someone to lean on ,..look for a leader, most folks no matter how tough, they talk are not leaders they are followers. This is a plain and obvious signal to unscrupulous people to zoom in and take advantage of that. Remember 99% of the folks you talk with on a computer you have never or will never meet in person. I look at it like this if a car pulled into my driveway and a guy got out and wanted to talk to me about anything I would just remain polite,.. but alert and watchful ,cause I don't know the guy..... at all.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 1, 2015)

This mess was a cluster**** almost from the beginning.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 1, 2015)

sunfish said:


> This mess was a cluster**** almost from the beginning.



Sounds like Don.

PS. The # I had has been disconnected or is no longer in service.. If some one can get it arranged I could run to Galeton and get the saws .about 1.5 hours one way. I hate this kind of crap.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 1, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> This sort of thing sucks,.. I bet there is nobody here that can afford to loose a saw or money to these folks. With that said it seems to me on here as well as every other forum I belong to (about 5 I guess) it seems to be common for people to search out people to worship. If a guy helps solve a problem or helps many people solve a problem or sometimes just makes a lot of posts ,he will become trusted by the masses fast.
> I was at a site awhile back where me and this other fella had bought the same item at about the same time. People on this site were asking questions and he was a fountain of information for them. At that time he had been an owner for 3 days !
> People in general I think just look for someone to lean on ,..look for a leader, most folks no matter how tough, they talk are not leaders they are followers. This is a plain and obvious signal to unscrupulous people to zoom in and take advantage of that. Remember 99% of the folks you talk with on a computer you have never or will never meet in person. I look at it like this if a car pulled into my driveway and a guy got out and wanted to talk to me about anything I would just remain polite,.. but alert and watchful ,cause I don't know the guy..... at all.



You are correct. Use caution when forming opinions of folks you get to "know" on internet forums.

OTOH, there are some good people who hit hard times and are simply clueless how to inform their clients/customers. I'm sure embarrassment plays a large role.

Knowing who is 'real' and who is 'playing people' is sometimes difficult.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 1, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I need parts, whatcha got.


Jeeeez..... I just saw this.
Ya shoulda PMd me.
Just checked.
Both 090s are gone....along with the extra 084s......111S and NOS P&C for it too.

In fact the 044 with the 3/4 wrap got handed to another friend just cleared the last of free fun saws.

Sorry...........








And some of this is a lie........they were 070s.........


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 1, 2015)

daryng said:


> not trying to throw gas on a flame, or kickstart an old thread.... I'm not a huge fan of moody as well (borrowed money, lies, passing the buck, excuses, etc.....) but I do happen to live in the same town as him. If saws are needed from him (assuming he still has them) I can see what I can do to get them returned to their owners. His cousin was a high school classmate of mine and I believe all of moody's saw work was done out of his garage.
> 
> 
> BTW. Moody has been on the site for a while now under the name cuttinties......



if you run into him, find out if he still has the new never fueled ms362 he took from our shop when he left.
thanks


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 1, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> if you run into him, find out if he still has the new never fueled ms362 he took from our shop when he left.
> thanks


Sorry to hear that Scott.
He took me for ride too.
Randy and TK wiped his azz for him which I was extremely grateful for.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 1, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> if you run into him, find out if he still has the new never fueled ms362 he took from our shop when he left.
> thanks


I'll acknowledge the post this way. 
Can't "like" it. 
Sorry for you Ol Buddy.


----------



## daryng (Nov 1, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> if you run into him, find out if he still has the new never fueled ms362 he took from our shop when he left.
> thanks


holy hell.... seriously? he told me that saw was a christmas present from you.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 1, 2015)

This kinda crap makes the 1yr wait to get a Mastermind saw worth the wait. 35 port jobs and never a single mis-communication or glitch.


----------



## cobey (Nov 1, 2015)

He was a jerk...... I won't pull punches this time
I kinda hoped Jim would ..."take care" .... of him
Ok that was my nastiest post ever...........


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 2, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> This kinda crap makes the 1yr wait to get a Mastermind saw worth the wait. 35 port jobs and never a single mis-communication or glitch.



so you spent over 10g's in porting alone in the last 5 years? WOW! probably less then 30 tanks in 5 years to aye LOL just razzing ya there Steve


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 2, 2015)

daryng said:


> holy hell.... seriously? he told me that saw was a christmas present from you.



I have a bag full of 5 knuckle presents for him


----------



## Rev (Nov 2, 2015)

Is his the complainin' thread? Well one of them punkass kids with that gold plated fart can muffler about 3 foot long passed me the other day....you know one of them punks with his bill of the cap real straight but it's on backwards...both ears pierced barbwire tottoo and leans over in the passenger side while he's driving like he's in some kind of recliner while he's surfing the web for NBA player draft updates on his phone....???

Take the sticker off your hat it isn't in the store any more dumbass.....

Yeah one of those. Can't seem to pull his pants up either. Probably says, "I know right...." about every five seconds when the truth is if he knew right he would pull up his pants. _*So yeah*_.....<<<<<just threw that one in there for the heck of it. I hate so yeah as bad as you can't figure out if your underwear goes inside of or outside your damn pants.. Come over here like that and my foot will teach you ass how to wear them punk. Sounds like a Dwight Gooden rookie card in my brother's spokes your so-called car....Fart can muffler with a turbocharged ford focus. My foot is gonna focus on your ass like your Daddy shoulda done you pass me goin' up a hill like that again and I find you know what I mean?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 2, 2015)

I just roll some coal at the next stop light, its usually pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Rev (Nov 2, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I just roll some coal at the next stop light, its usually pretty funny to watch.



Okey dokey one of those...eh? You're next.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 2, 2015)

[emoji1] only the idiots you described get it


----------



## sunfish (Nov 2, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> if you run into him, find out if he still has the new never fueled ms362 he took from our shop when he left.
> thanks


I think I ran that saw about a year and a half ago. Nice saw, but not as fast as a 562. Maybe not the same saw, but it was a new 362 that he ported?


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 2, 2015)

daryng said:


> not trying to throw gas on a flame, or kickstart an old thread.... I'm not a huge fan of moody as well (borrowed money, lies, passing the buck, excuses, etc.....) but I do happen to live in the same town as him. If saws are needed from him (assuming he still has them) I can see what I can do to get them returned to their owners. His cousin was a high school classmate of mine and I believe all of moody's saw work was done out of his garage.
> 
> 
> BTW. Moody has been on the site for a while now under the name cuttinties......


if thats the case the last time he has been on was Jun 2, 2015


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2015)

Keep in mind that Scott went way out of his way to help that kid Moody. Then in the end, he ****ed Scott over. 

Moody is beyond help.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Keep in mind that Scott went way out of his way to help that kid Moody. Then in the end, he ****ed Scott over.
> 
> Moody is beyond help.


i would fix this for truth but i dont want to get banned,,,,,, by the way randy,, did that coil get there yet


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2015)

Yep. It is sitting on my desk. Thanks.


----------



## Rev (Nov 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It is sitting on my desk.


Gee that's not what's sitting on my desk.....






Thansk.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 2, 2015)

daryng said:


> holy hell.... seriously? he told me that saw was a christmas present from you.



T


Rev said:


> Gee that's not what's sitting on my desk.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thangsk


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 2, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> i would fix this for truth but i dont want to get banned,,,,,, by the way randy,, did that coil get there yet


If you have his E-mail addy, send him snackie pics till he gives ya'lls saws back.I would make some comments about the conversations we had when I was a mod, but better just sit back and watch. It's more fun that way.lol


----------



## opinion (Nov 2, 2015)

The kid is a bum and not an honorable person. All the excuses and apologies was part of his schtick. He knew he was going to screw people over. People want others to feel pity and have understanding for hard times, well I don't buy that, especially when you've got other peoples property or money in your possession. Take care of that before anything else and that will show the character of a person more than some words.

It would be great if there were folks in his area that can pay him a visit and get their property back along with some bruised knuckles. 

And why would anyone send port work to someone that's just learning and is getting help from already established porters on this site?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 2, 2015)

Rev said:


> Gee that's not what's sitting on my desk.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rev limiter ?????


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 2, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Rev limiter ?????


Man I'm glad you changed avatars.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Man I'm glad you changed avatars.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2015)

opinion said:


> The kid is a bum and not an honorable person. All the excuses and apologies was part of his schtick. He knew he was going to screw people over. People want others to feel pity and have understanding for hard times, well I don't buy that, especially when you've got other peoples property or money in your possession. Take care of that before anything else and that will show the character of a person more than some words.
> 
> It would be great if there were folks in his area that can pay him a visit and get their property back along with some bruised knuckles.
> 
> *And why would anyone send port work to someone that's just learning and is getting help from already established porters on this site?*



Wait times maybe? Some people just can't stand to wait in line.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Wait times maybe? Some people just can't stand to wait in line.



Or maybe because they want to help him to learn by sending him some work. Personnally, I'll choose to wait.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2015)

Guillaume, your English is getting very good my friend.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Guillaume, your English is getting very good my friend.



Thank you my friend! This will be really helpful when I'll have the chance to travel in the USA...in a few years maybe!


----------



## opinion (Nov 2, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Thank you my friend! This will be really helpful when I'll have the chance to travel in the USA...in a few years maybe!



Not much Stihls in your list, but I love when foreigners come to the US and buy Stihls.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Thangsk






Mastermind said:


> Keep in mind that Scott went way out of his way to help that kid Moody. Then in the end, he ****ed Scott over.
> 
> Moody is beyond help.



Maybe his "Uncle Zane" really wanted him to have a MS 362.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 2, 2015)

Uncle Zane[emoji23] i forgot about that mess


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 2, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Uncle Zane[emoji23] i forgot about that mess



And Tyrell and the blue goo as well as Chris Wells. 

Anyone heard from Calvin?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 2, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> And Tyrell and the blue goo as well as Chris Wells.
> 
> Anyone heard from Calvin?


Calvin's still on facebook begging for money, Doin the same crap he did here. maybe even worse.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Calvin's still on facebook begging for money, Doin the same crap he did here. maybe even worse.



Still posting from the lieberry?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 2, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Still posting from the lieberry?



Likely, but I havn`t had a message from him in a long time, maybe a year now.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 2, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> And Tyrell and the blue goo as well as Chris Wells.
> 
> Anyone heard from Calvin?



Least we forget KilliansRedLeo as well. 

I heard Calvin had become a televangelist.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Nov 2, 2015)

This Moody fella, is he the" Moody's Modded saws" guy?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 2, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> This Moody fella, is he the" Moody's Modded saws" guy?



Yes.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 2, 2015)

Just so you guys know, the site owners are aware of this issue and will be looking g for any future activity from him.


----------



## middleagemutant (Nov 2, 2015)

Never trust a sideways hat wearing, Buddy Holly glass sporting kid with spindly arms and chick tattoos.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 2, 2015)

When he first came back as "cuttinties" I had figured him out with some help of another member.
I just called him out on a thread by simply saying "hey Justin"!

I received a PM from him asking me to remove his name from post. 
Of course I went along with it, cause I'm not a dink. And what he had done to me was water under the bridge.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> When he first came back as "cuttinties" I had figured him out with some help of another member.
> I just called him out on a thread by simply saying "hey Justin"!
> 
> I received a PM from him asking me to remove his name from post.
> Of course I went along with it, cause I'm not a dink. And what he had done to me was water under the bridge.



You should have just given him a nice, hearty *"I have a potty mouth"! *


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 2, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> You should have just given him a nice, hearty *"I have a potty mouth"! *


Hindsight is always 20-20

+ I like turtles


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 2, 2015)

Here is a message I received from a fellow member....


Hello,
I know that I've never had any interaction with you on here, nor on sawhawgs, but I've been an avid reader and I know of the dilemma that you went through with Moody. I personally can't stand the guy. He is the full definition of a pathological liar. To a point that he actually believes his lies. He managed to manipulate several hundred dollars from my single mother sister, without any intentions of repaying. Then has the gall to guilt trip her when she asks for her money back..... Anyway, there is a new member here on AS with the name of cuttinties. I'm about 90% positive that this is moody and as much as I want to expose this to the rest of the AS members, I'm not sure if it would be considered kosher. I know that he can do decent work on saws, but I personally wouldn't want him near any saw of mine, or other members. 

Before he pulled his BS act on my sister I would let him work out of my shop. I got to where I saw his business methods. the customer would send him a saw. He would open the box to take out the money. Then the saw would sit for at least 3 months (he had a saw of fin460 for nearly a year). the customer would begin to question where their saw was. Then his excuses would begin. By that time he had already blown the money, and since he doesn't own a lathe. He would try to borrow money to pay a machinest to do the cylinder work. He'd port it (which he actually does good work). Then he would hastily put the saw back together, just in time before the customer really starts getting onto him.

He's pretty dishonest and I know for a fact that he owes one of the Australian members $750 for a MS201 that he never purchased (he came over one evening and begged me for money to cover his lie). I just don't want to see anyone else get burned by him. So anyway, any advise would be appreciated. 
thanks


a little further investigation I can confirm that this is indeed moody..... Some of his recent post are full of nothing but bullsh*t. he doesn't: have a kid (not one that he sees, nor pays child support for), have a shop and tree services that rely on him for service/repair, nor does he have any of the saws that he claims to have. He is basically a cheat and a liar that I think needs to be stopped....


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 2, 2015)

A guy I know was going to have moody port his 359 because it was a bit cheaper than the more reputable builders. I told him he's nuts and don't do it. After a few months he decided to have it done by another builder due to some othe thread I showed him on here. He's happy he didn't have moody do it as who knows if he'd even have a saw right now.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 2, 2015)

I knew he was Cuttinties also and confronted him. He convinced me he was trying to get back on his feet and ask if Id say nothing in which I agreed but I wasnt aware of all these things he had done


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 2, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I knew he was Cuttinties also and confronted him. He convinced me he was trying to get back on his feet and ask if Id say nothing in which I agreed but I wasnt aware of all these things he had done


Gave me the same story.....along with a lot of others.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Nov 2, 2015)

I guess in my opinion I would ask myself like this... If my son came to me and said," I am sending my new saw through the mail to some guy because I have read some posts about his work on some chainsaw site some place", plus several hundred dollars,... how would I react to him?
I send money to amazon all the time and I may get burnt sometime but they are known to many all over the world, And in my way of thinking they have more to loose from shady business dealings than some guy someplace who has my saw and 300 bucks. Good luck to all involved but your saw and money are now in someone else's home probably forever. And that just sucks.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 2, 2015)

If you search moody you will find similar threads. It's said to see guys do this kind of thing. I know last I was at tree monkeys he was not happy with what happened with the 362. Scott can teach a guy willing to learn many tricks, but a guy has to want to learn and listen before jumping in head first.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 2, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> You should have just given him a nice, hearty *"I have a potty mouth"! *


My EXACT thought before I even read your post.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 2, 2015)

Well I know Randy and Scott both went on a limb to help him out but the guy has really nailed his coffin shut now


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 2, 2015)

Time for those who have been burned by this guy to unite and contact law enforcement.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, yet another guy bites the dust and screws a bunch of members. I was surprised to see the stuff about Neal as well. Like Randy said, people will have issues with stuff if you sell used saws or mods, I know I've had a few problems over the years with some saws I've sold, but we've always worked it out. I always just offer to buy the saw back if you don't think I represented it fairly. It's not worth having enemies or having people feel like you pulled a fast one on them. I've been burned a handful of times, but in general, the site is solid. The longer a guy has been on here, the better you can feel about making a deal with them. I'm only on during the late fall/winter since I work a lot during the rest of the year. Always surprising to see how fast the site has progressed when I hop back on.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 2, 2015)

That little prick tried gettin me to send him a saw .. hes lucky i didnt..i feel for you guys.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 2, 2015)

So I suppose the members of the Mizzurah Saw Mafia won't be inviting Moody to Hedgefest?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 2, 2015)

It seems like @Magnumitis and @cgraham1 had some dealings with Moody as well.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 2, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> So I suppose the members of the Mizzurah Saw Mafia won't be inviting Moody to Hedgefest?


Maybe they should


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 2, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> So I suppose the members of the Mizzurah Saw Mafia won't be inviting Moody to Hedgefest?



Or maybe they will.........never tell what might happen. 

Maybe they'll call "Industrial-Accidens-R-Us"


----------



## MillerModSaws (Nov 2, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Time for those who have been burned by this guy to unite and contact law enforcement.


I think for the most part they would just like to find him. Lol.


----------



## ReggieT (Nov 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Here is a message I received from a fellow member....
> 
> 
> Hello,
> ...


Y-I-K-E-S!


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 2, 2015)

I did get my saw back after a few months. Randy gave me a new top end for it. Last I saw him over on bacon fap, he was talking trash sayin he was gonna win the 390 build off in KY this past September, which he did not. Like a child, I spouted something back at him. I learn from my mistakes. Why can't this dude?


----------



## daryng (Nov 2, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> I think for the most part they would just like to find him. Lol.


he's around. I saw him drive by earlier today. I'd say find him at work, but.... his "bad back" prevents him from that. He did have a logging gig earlier this year in central MO, but that lasted about 4 days before he was fired. his "hard times" that he kept talking about were at his own doing. 

one could go after him legally, but it's hard to garnish pocket lint....

oh, and hey Ty


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 3, 2015)

Sounds exactly like a drug addict to me.


----------



## ReggieT (Nov 3, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> Sounds exactly like a drug addict to me.


All the patterns and traits galore.


----------



## daryng (Nov 3, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> Sounds exactly like a drug addict to me.


He's not a druggie.... I've never met anyone like him before. It's a combination of: laziness, zero work ethic, inability to see or do what is right, lack of common sense, extreme dishonesty, champagne taste on a tap water budget, cockiness, in-ability to accept blame, and the uncanny ability to consistently act like a f#cktard.

I hate to say this, but I'm pretty certain that all the aforementioned saws that are (were) in his possession have likely been sold to the local husky dealer.... 

he "self diagnosed" himself with aspergers last fall, so I think he has convinced himself that anytime he screws someone over, it's aspergers. I actually heard him say once "my aspergers is flaring up".....


----------



## ReggieT (Nov 3, 2015)

Hmm...on second hand more like a classic narcissistic/sociopath...


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 3, 2015)

opinion said:


> The kid is a bum and not an honorable person. All the excuses and apologies was part of his schtick. He knew he was going to screw people over. People want others to feel pity and have understanding for hard times, well I don't buy that, especially when you've got other peoples property or money in your possession. Take care of that before anything else and that will show the character of a person more than some words.
> 
> It would be great if there were folks in his area that can pay him a visit and get their property back along with some bruised knuckles.
> 
> And why would anyone send port work to someone that's just learning and is getting help from already established porters on this site?



That was my thought, Im not paying the same amount or anywhere close to the going rate, for someone to learn on my saws. Hell, I wouldn't let him port a saw for me for free. The piece of mind of going with a Reputable builder like Mastermind, TLandrum, TreeMonkey, or Blsnelling, is worth the $250. That's why I have stuck with Randy, I have no worries sending him thousands of dollars worth of saws and him getting to them when he can, bc I know who he is as a Person and Friend. Ive never felt the need to venture out and have a saw from each builder, Im happy with what $250 gets my saws from Mastermind. "If it aint broke, don't fix it." I told countless members to stay away from Moody early on in pms. All the warning signs were there.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Least we forget KilliansRedLeo as well.
> 
> I heard Calvin had become a televangelist.


Nope. I'll never forget his bullchit.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 3, 2015)

what the heck steve! i just got a notification saying you quoted my post but i click it and it shows you quoted opinion's post. it's all good bud. just don't let it happen again! LOL


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 3, 2015)

epicklein22 said:


> Wow, yet another guy bites the dust and screws a bunch of members. I was surprised to see the stuff about Neal as well. Like Randy said, people will have issues with stuff if you sell used saws or mods, I know I've had a few problems over the years with some saws I've sold, but we've always worked it out. I always just offer to buy the saw back if you don't think I represented it fairly. It's not worth having enemies or having people feel like you pulled a fast one on them. I've been burned a handful of times, but in general, the site is solid. The longer a guy has been on here, the better you can feel about making a deal with them. I'm only on during the late fall/winter since I work a lot during the rest of the year. Always surprising to see how fast the site has progressed when I hop back on.



I am really surprised about Neal too. I had the chance to deal with him, and he seemed to be a really good guy.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> It seems like @Magnumitis and @cgraham1 had some dealings with Moody as well.


Not me, thank Gawd... But I did end up with a saw that he ported.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 3, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Not me, thank Gawd... But I did end up with a saw that he ported.



wasn't it 2 that he ported? 261 and a 562?


----------



## old 040 (Nov 3, 2015)

had a hunch many years ago that this guy would turn out to be what he apparently is, feel bad for you guys that have saws sit'n in limbo....IF they're still at his? place, good luck getting them back.........


----------



## Foragefarmer (Nov 3, 2015)

I had an employee like that once. He didn't last long. I hear through the grapevine he is a heroin addict now as well. Smart kid but trifling.

If he has sold those saws to a dealer the people who sent him their saws should contact the dealer. They might not get the saws back but it would serve notice that he is selling what amount to stolen saws. Fraud/theft one or the other take your pick.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 3, 2015)

daryng said:


> he's around. I saw him drive by earlier today. I'd say find him at work, but.... his "bad back" prevents him from that. He did have a logging gig earlier this year in central MO, but that lasted about 4 days before he was fired. his "hard times" that he kept talking about were at his own doing.
> 
> one could go after him legally, but it's hard to garnish pocket lint....
> 
> oh, and hey Ty



Law enforcement would not be involved with any civil action, but would for a criminal investigation. If he has acquired, retained or disposed of property that belongs to others there are legal ramifications that are punishable.


----------



## David Young (Nov 3, 2015)

daryng said:


> He's not a druggie.... I've never met anyone like him before. It's a combination of: laziness, zero work ethic, inability to see or do what is right, lack of common sense, extreme dishonesty, champagne taste on a tap water budget, cockiness, in-ability to accept blame, and the uncanny ability to consistently act like a f#cktard.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I'm pretty certain that all the aforementioned saws that are (were) in his possession have likely been sold to the local husky dealer....
> 
> he "self diagnosed" himself with aspergers last fall, so I think he has convinced himself that anytime he screws someone over, it's aspergers. I actually heard him say once "my aspergers is flaring up".....





hmmm maybe he should look into politics.

hahahaha


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

Sounds like the guy needs a good ole fashion ass whoopin.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 3, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I am really surprised about Neal too. I had the chance to deal with him, and *he seemed to be a really good guy*.


Neal is a really good guy. It seems he had a few PITA customers in a row and got feed up with it all.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 3, 2015)

Neal did me good always thought he was one of good guys and still do nobody's B.S. is going to change that.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Nov 3, 2015)

I've seen several post where people are wanting sponser list. Maybe this is a good time for the mods to try and create such a list. I'm sure this could be done. Even if you simply list the name and each member can give them a thumbs up or down rating. I work hard for the trust I earn and I dam sure am not willing to loose that.


----------



## huskihl (Nov 3, 2015)

How old is moody? Is he part of this entitlement generation we're seeing more of nowadays? Or 35-45 or so where he just never had his ass beat when he should have?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

I'll start. 

MillerModSaws


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 3, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> I've seen several post where people are wanting sponser list. Maybe this is a good time for the mods to try and create such a list. I'm sure this could be done. Even if you simply list the name and each member can give them a thumbs up or down rating. I work hard for the trust I earn and I dam sure am not willing to loose that.


That's a great idea. But votes should be only allowed from the guys who have already dealt with the sponsor. If everybody is allowed to vote, then this will mean nothing.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 3, 2015)

Peoples hard times always seem to coincide with having other people sh!t in their possession..its amazing.


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 3, 2015)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Neal did me good always thought he was one of good guys and still do nobody's B.S. is going to change that.


I'm sure he did several of his customers good over the years, but a few months back he neglected to respond to a customer altogether. It was then taken to administration, who tried to contact him to find a resolution......... nothing from him. Therefore, he is no more. Sad really. 

Life time to build a reputation, seconds to destroy it............


----------



## MillerModSaws (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'll start.
> 
> MillerModSaws


And to me that's a huge compliment! Thank you!


----------



## MillerModSaws (Nov 3, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> That's a great idea. But votes should be only allowed from the guys who have already dealt with the sponsor. If everybody is allowed to vote, then this will mean nothing.


Well I'm not sure how it could be set up. Above my pay grade!  But I'm sure someone has some good ideas.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 3, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> Well I'm not sure how it could be set up. Above my pay grade!  But I'm sure someone has some good ideas.


And what about a "sponsor review", just like the product review thing? 

For the exemple, a review about Randy could be done by Bryan (one of his best client). Then, only the guys who have already dealt with Randy will be allowed to comment ONE Time. All the other posts will be deleted. And if the author of the comment had a good deal with Randy, he just have to "like" the review post from Bryan. 

This way, everybody will know how many deal were done by the sponsor, and how many customers are happy.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> I'm sure he did several of his customers good over the years, but a few months back he neglected to respond to a customer altogether. It was then taken to administration, who tried to contact him to find a resolution......... nothing from him. Therefore, he is no more. Sad really.
> 
> Life time to build a reputation, seconds to destroy it............


It was more than 1 customer


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> And to me that's a huge compliment! Thank you!



I like the way you dive in deep on every new model you encounter Carl. That alone speaks volumes to the sort of man you are.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Sounds like the guy needs a good ole fashion ass whoopin.



The problem is apparently Moody doesn't see his actions for what they are and refuses to accept responsibility. He would blame the ass whoopers ("I didn't do anything wrong!") and actually believe it.


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> It was more than 1 customer


Yes, I'm aware. There's a group of "gentlemen" here I have daily contact with. Two of them were victims and a third was the "ram rod" in the ordeal.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 3, 2015)

Sounds like a blanket party is in order. I hope you guys get some compensation from him one way or another. Behavior like this is typical of people who have serious drug addiction. I hope you guys recorded your saws serial number. At this point I would band together and open a criminal report with his local PD.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Yes, I'm aware. There's a group of "gentlemen" here I have daily contact with. Two of them were victims and a third was the "ram rod" in the ordeal.



The hell of is that Neal really is a good guy to deal with. He has had a metric chit ton of deals with members of this site. 

What in the hell happened?????

I really wish this would have went differently.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The hell of is that Neal really is a good guy to deal with. He has had a metric chit ton of deals with members of this site.
> 
> What in the hell happened?????
> 
> I really wish this would have went differently.


Yes, Neil went above and beyond to help me a couple times and didn't want any $ from me either. 

So I know damn well he wasn't trying to deliberately screw anyone.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like the way you dive in deep on every new model you encounter Carl. That alone speaks volumes to the sort of man you are.


That's what makes me want to send him one of my Mini Macs.
Not because they really NEED porting, but because I don't feel like tearing it down myself for a carb kit.
Surely Carl would do a nice job!
Plus I'd have one of the worlds only ported Mini Macs when he was done!


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The hell of is that Neal really is a good guy to deal with. He has had a metric chit ton of deals with members of this site.
> 
> What in the hell happened?????
> 
> I really wish this would have went differently.


The instances I know of, the saws wouldn't run and just were not as described. He failed to respond to pm's from members and ultimately site owners. Other than that???


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

I really do miss Neal.didn't deal with him much but when i did and something did go wrong he made it more than right.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> The instances I know of, the saws wouldn't run and just were not as described. He failed to respond to pm's from members and ultimately site owners. Other than that???



I remember a 288......but I'm not privy to the details. 

Maybe he was just getting burned out?


----------



## olyman (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Sounds like the guy needs a good ole fashion ass whoopin.


 daily..more than once a day....


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 3, 2015)

sunfish said:


> Neal is a really good guy. It seems he had a few PITA customers in a row and got feed up with it all.


Don, I don't doubt he's a good guy. Don't take what I'm posting that way. Just stating what I know is true. And calling them a pain in the ass is your opinion and not necessary. Have you tried getting in touch with him to see how he's doing?

If you're in Carthage in Dec, hope to meet you.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 3, 2015)

If I need any saw work/porting done, possibly a Husqvarna 346XP (complete) and a Jonsered 2095 (needs some parts), my choice of builders is real short (in no particular order):

Mastermind (Randy).  Because I like how Randy creates threads showing his work. Even his (few) mistakes, which he makes right out-of-pocket $$ to keep his customers happy.

Tlandrum (Terry). Because he ran a logging crew and seems to have a solid understanding of what a work saw should be, i.e. when enough porting is enough.

The above is no slam on other established builders. I use the word "established" very intentionally.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 3, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Sounds like a blanket party is in order. I hope you guys get some compensation from him one way or another. Behavior like this is typical of people who have serious drug addiction. I hope you guys recorded your saws serial number. At this point I would band together and open a criminal report with his local PD.



These types of situations occur because the perpetrator is far removed from the victim(s) and banks on that resulting in no action being taken against them. All of Moody's "customers" who are out saws and/or money need to bad together and contact local law enforcement and bring this to a close. As pointed out by Marshy, record all your serial numbers.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 3, 2015)

I have $20.00 for gas money if someone can convince Hedgerow to pay Moody a visit.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have $20.00 for gas money if someone can convince Hedgerow to pay Moody a visit.



I'll pony up another 20.00


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

ill pitch in $30 as long as a video gets posted.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 3, 2015)

sunfish said:


> Neal is a really good guy. It seems he had a few PITA customers in a row and got feed up with it all.





PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Neal did me good always thought he was one of good guys and still do nobody's B.S. is going to change that.


Don and Gunner,

Your opinion may have changed if you bought a highly coveted model of Husqvarna thay was advertised to pull like a "Freight Train", and when received the entire fuel system was complete toast. Not out of adjustment, or such, but in need of a complete overhaul. 
Or if you sent a saw to be gone through for rehabbing, were charged accordingly, told that it now "runs really well", and receive a saw that the work, and parts paid for weren't done, or done correctly. Then numerous attempts were made to contact Neal privately, only to be completely ignored.

Unless you guys have the facts, I don't see how you can determine what is BS, and who is truly a PITA.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm a PITA.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 3, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> ill pitch in $30 as long as a video gets posted.



Call it the "Moody Mash"?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 3, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm a PITA.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm a PITA.


We know this


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 3, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm a PITA.


Evidently so, unless he's referring to others.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

Everybody chill TFO........I like turtles


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

The guys that are involved here are all guys that I've dealt with many times over. And I will again I'm sure. 

I don't think they are a pain in anyone's ass.

I've also dealt with Neal....normally with great results. I did see a saw or two that he sold with small issues (and I've done the same thing). He always returned my messages, and always did what he could to make it right. 

See, that's what I don't get here. Why would he stop replying?????

We all know that is gonna end badly.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Everybody chill TFO........I like turtles



Go away troll.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Don and Gunner,
> 
> Your opinion may have changed if you bought a highly coveted model of Husqvarna thay was advertised to pull like a "Freight Train", and when received the entire fuel system was complete toast. Not out of adjustment, or such, but in need of a complete overhaul.
> Or if you sent a saw to be gone through for rehabbing, were charged accordingly, told that it now "runs really well", and receive a saw that the work, and parts paid for weren't done, or done correctly. Then numerous attempts were made to contact Neal privately, only to be completely ignored.
> ...


Well, clearly we do not know the whole story, or stories.

Sounds like maybe Neil through himself a retirement party and had a few goin out of business specials?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm a PITA.


I like PITA bread


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 3, 2015)

I found Chris Wells phone number off a classified ad (forwarded to me by another AS member) in BC. I called him and he was a really nice guy, too. Said he was sorry for stealing my parts, and was just down on his luck... Then he told me he was doing better, and would send me a MO the next day. Guess what... I never heard from him again, and the next time I called him, he had changed his number. Sounds like the same type of guy as Moody.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 3, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> And to me that's a huge compliment! Thank you!



Randy is sending you a 10-lb. bag of flatulence COD.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

Jacob J. said:


> Randy is sending you a 10-lb. bag of flatulence COD.


Those can be very useful, I floated a sunken boat up from the bottom of the lake with the bag he sent me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

Of course you wanted to stay away from the bubbles as they hit the surface.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Those can be very useful, I floated a sunken boat up from the bottom of the lake with the bag he sent me.


Skin boat in Tuna Town?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Jacob J. said:


> Randy is sending you a 10-lb. bag of flatulence COD.



I've been filling up feed sacks full of gaseous flatulence for Carl, but it keeps leaking out. 

Oh crap, Jon just passed out..........BRB


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Skin boat in Tuna Town?


Yup, but you couldn't smell the tuna after the bubbles hit the air.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 3, 2015)

So, do we declare the hose dead or are we going to keep kicking it? At this point I dont see any value in keeping this thread going. Get your last comments in as Im going to close this thread around dinner tonight. If anyone has any info to share in the future we could unlock it but I dont see any value in keeping this at the top.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

What does it hurt to keep it open till it dies on it's own? Just asking?


----------



## olyman (Nov 3, 2015)

im not involved with him,,but was only around him at one iowa gtg,,and couldn't hack his tude....some people,,need to do some pming,,and go straighten that moron out,repeatedly..............


----------



## Marshy (Nov 3, 2015)

Not a whole lot. I'll give it another day or so. Carry on.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

You are a good one Marshy.


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 3, 2015)

Just don't delete it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Go away troll.


Riff raff


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Just don't delete it.



I agree completely. These sort of threads need to be here and show up in a search.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 3, 2015)

Qwestion ? are we using the reviews for the saw builders now ? Or would that be a big pissing match ?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Riff raff



Proud to be a member of the exclusive Riff Raff club.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Qwestion ? are we using the reviews for the saw builders now ? Or would that be a big pissing match ?



I think honest reviews would be a good thing. Check the egos at the door though.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 3, 2015)

In before the lock down...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

Here are some pics of what was returned to me....


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Those pics don't show how bad this jug really is. There was a ridge all the way around the edge of the squish that was contacting the piston at TDC.....and there is zero beveling on any ports. The transfers had a 5° difference across the four of them.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow!! Hacked up!!


----------



## KG441c (Nov 3, 2015)

Moody did that??


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Moody did that??


Yes

That's not even the cylinder I sent him.
He phucked mine up and had to replace it with someone else's


----------



## sunfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, that is rough lookin work!


----------



## KG441c (Nov 3, 2015)

That is just blow through a port job with no detail and dont give a crap


----------



## Marshy (Nov 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Qwestion ? are we using the reviews for the saw builders now ? Or would that be a big pissing match ?


I dont think that thought had not crossed anyones mind. I think thats actually a great idea. Let me ask the site owners if we can create a "product review" for the site sponsors that do mod work. Then we have a central locations where we can throw potatos at them.


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## KG441c (Nov 3, 2015)

That is just blow through a port job with no detail and dont give a crap


----------



## big t double (Nov 3, 2015)

are those some sort of finger port coming out of the lower transfers?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Call it the "Moody Mash"?


sounds fun.no dogs in the race but sounds fun enough to take part in.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> are those some sort of finger port coming out of the lower transfers?


Nope


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 3, 2015)

I think John Lambert and a hoof rasp would have yielded equal if not better results.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You are a good one Marshy.


Nonsense, Im as bad as they get. Dont make me do my job.


----------



## big t double (Nov 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Nope


huh...i dont know nothing about porting stuff so i was making a guess. i figured that was some new age chit, along with the prototype squish band cutter i remember reading about.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Nonsense, Im as bad as they get. Dont make me do my job.



Fine then. 

You are a fat headed turd.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Fine then.
> 
> You are a fat headed turd.


thats a good start.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

Mooudini


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Mooudini


Escaping responsibility.......


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Mooudini





Jon1212 said:


> Escaping responsibility.......



SNAP !!!!!!


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Weird that there is no evidence of any issues with site sponsors
as long as their account is paid up.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 3, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Weird that there is no evidence of any issues with site sponsors
> as long as their account is paid up.


Huh? 

We aren't cryptographers. Plain Engrish, prease.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 3, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm a PITA.


Yes yes you are[emoji12]


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 3, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I found Chris Wells phone number off a classified ad (forwarded to me by another AS member) in BC. I called him and he was a really nice guy, too. Said he was sorry for stealing my parts, and was just down on his luck... Then he told me he was doing better, and would send me a MO the next day. Guess what... I never heard from him again, and the next time I called him, he had changed his number. Sounds like the same type of guy as Moody.


Yeah me too. String along 2 months before he quit replying.


----------



## Rev (Nov 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Rev limiter ?????


 Rev revver.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

Long as everyone is getting along and not arguing, I don't see a reason to close the thread. Hopefully some of these boneheads that appear out of nowhere and suddenly become experts and then take peoples money and saws and run will see the thread and hit the road. For a time period there was a lot of folks getting ripped off by numerous people. Maybe a few members threatening to do an ass whoopin might change their minds. I know several threats from guys here would make me fly straight.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Long as everyone is getting along and not arguing, I don't see a reason to close the thread. Hopefully some of these boneheads that appear out of nowhere and suddenly become experts and then take peoples money and saws and run will see the thread and hit the road. For a time period there was a lot of folks getting ripped off by numerous people. Maybe a few members threatening to do an ass whoopin might change their minds. I know several threats from guys here would make me fly straight.



OK......OK.......I'll behave. No more ripping people off.....


----------



## DSS (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Long as everyone is getting along and not arguing, I don't see a reason to close the thread. Hopefully some of these boneheads that appear out of nowhere and suddenly become experts and then take peoples money and saws and run will see the thread and hit the road. For a time period there was a lot of folks getting ripped off by numerous people. Maybe a few members threatening to do an ass whoopin might change their minds. I know several threats from guys here would make me fly straight.


So hawt right now


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> OK......OK.......I'll behave. No more ripping people off.....


Ain't no cuz of mine ever gonna rip folks off. Now if'n I was gonna have one rebuilt or worked on it would be headed yer way. I know I don't have to worry about getting ripped off from my cuz.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

DSS said:


> So hawt right now


Yer such a slot.


----------



## DSS (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## MillerModSaws (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Long as everyone is getting along and not arguing, I don't see a reason to close the thread. Hopefully some of these boneheads that appear out of nowhere and suddenly become experts and then take peoples money and saws and run will see the thread and hit the road. For a time period there was a lot of folks getting ripped off by numerous people. Maybe a few members threatening to do an ass whoopin might change their minds. I know several threats from guys here would make me fly straight.


Well I can tell ya if Matt and Kenneth showed up at my door step I'd be running for the chicken exit!


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> Well I can tell ya if Matt and Kenneth showed up at my door step I'd be running for the chicken exit!


pictures of these lil fellers?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

DSS said:


> Yeah


Huge box of mini macs headed yer way via UPS.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Nov 3, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> pictures of these lil fellers?


Actually I do. There the 2 big boys back left . Shut Levi makes me look like a midget. O look there's moody too. : laughing:


----------



## sunfish (Nov 3, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> Actually I do. There the 2 big boys back left . Shut Levi makes me look like a midget. O look there's moody too. : laughing:View attachment 458289


And Moody in the middle slightly left with glasses.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 3, 2015)

On the topic of getting ripped off, i recently got hosed by james evans (HusqyStihl). Bought a 261/2 that was gonna come with a bunch of extra parts and a good bar and chain. Totally unusable aftermarket cylinder, totally smoked piston, totally smoked bar and chain and no extra parts is what showed up. I called him on it privately, he got beligerant, i responded privately again. Sent saw back with the promise of returned funds upon receipt of saw and he hasnt been on the site since. Saw was delivered to him october 10.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2015)

And the soup thickens!


----------



## DSS (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Huge box of mini macs headed yer way via UPS.


No


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

DSS said:


> No


Yes


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 3, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> On the topic of getting ripped off, i recently got hosed by james evans (HusqyStihl). Bought a 261/2 that was gonna come with a bunch of extra parts and a good bar and chain. Totally unusable aftermarket cylinder, totally smoked piston, totally smoked bar and chain and no extra parts is what showed up. I called him on it privately, he got beligerant, i responded privately again. Sent saw back with the promise of returned funds upon receipt of saw and he hasnt been on the site since. Saw was delivered to him october 10.


----------



## DSS (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Yes


Satan made you say that


----------



## DSS (Nov 3, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> On the topic of getting ripped off, i recently got hosed by james evans (HusqyStihl). Bought a 261/2 that was gonna come with a bunch of extra parts and a good bar and chain. Totally unusable aftermarket cylinder, totally smoked piston, totally smoked bar and chain and no extra parts is what showed up. I called him on it privately, he got beligerant, i responded privately again. Sent saw back with the promise of returned funds upon receipt of saw and he hasnt been on the site since. Saw was delivered to him october 10.


Them Evans boys is all crazy


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

DSS said:


> Them Evans boys is all crazy


Yes we are.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Dammit.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

DSS said:


> Them Evans boys is all crazy





stihl sawing said:


> Yes we are.



Tell him cuz.........Tell that fat bastard.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

Come on someone buy my Total bar i promise i'm honest and won't rip you off[emoji56] even if you don't need buy it i'll prove i'm honest[emoji2]


----------



## DSS (Nov 3, 2015)

It's Phat Bastard, thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> On the topic of getting ripped off, i recently got hosed by james evans (HusqyStihl). Bought a 261/2 that was gonna come with a bunch of extra parts and a good bar and chain. Totally unusable aftermarket cylinder, totally smoked piston, totally smoked bar and chain and no extra parts is what showed up. I called him on it privately, he got beligerant, i responded privately again. Sent saw back with the promise of returned funds upon receipt of saw and he hasnt been on the site since. Saw was delivered to him october 10.


That sucks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Tell him cuz.........Tell that fat bastard.


He's gonna keep it up and there will be no stump time for him tonight.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

DSS said:


> It's Phat Bastard, thanks



Oh.......man, now I feel terrible. 






No........no I don't. 





"I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Come on someone buy my Total bar i promise i'm honest and won't rip you off[emoji56] even if you don't need buy it i'll prove i'm honest[emoji2]



Maybe listing it in the Chainsaw Parts forum instead of the forum for Chainsaws would help it sell?

Just a thought.


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd be on a plane...or send someone to retrieve my goods. It's the principle of the deal.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Maybe listing it in the Chainsaw Parts forum instead of the forum for Chainsaws would help it sell?
> 
> Just a thought.


Posted in parts now[emoji6]


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Posted in parts now[emoji6]


What does it fit?


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 3, 2015)

Stihl Sawing Inc is a fly by night company and shouldn't be trusted


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> Stihl Sawing Inc is a fly by night company and shouldn't be trusted


BS!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> What does it fit?


Husky small mount (346xp, 550xp, etc...)


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Husky small mount (346xp, 550xp, etc...)


Sorry I dont need that.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 3, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> BS!



The ole codger is senile


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> The ole codger is senile


You talking about Stihl Sawing?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> The ole codger is senile


Well... maybe. right now I be cold.running fever.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

Rev said:


> I bought a Total bar from Chris Kenjack Kennedy and only got half of it. I called him and was mad he just laughed and said, "Oh you just want the tip well a promise is a promise." What the heck was that supposed to mean...??


[emoji243][emoji90] and i hope everyone realizes you're FOS.


----------



## super3 (Nov 3, 2015)

opinion said:


> And why would anyone send port work to someone that's just learning and is getting help from already established porters on this site?



Not sticking up for Moody, he was shady from day one, but if everyone thought like your post I quoted.

Randy,Brad Terry,Carl Miller and others would not be in business today.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> You talking about Stihl Sawing?


He loves me, the big 9 fingered bastard.


----------



## Rev (Nov 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> [emoji243][emoji90] and i hope everyone realizes you're FOS.



Should be obvious, who are you?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 3, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> The problem is apparently Moody doesn't see his actions for what they are and refuses to accept responsibility. He would blame the ass whoopers ("I didn't do anything wrong!") and actually believe it.


I agree. I have an Idiot Nephew like that. 
He was wondering why people had problems with him. 
His exact quote:
"Why is it I get blamed for anything I do?"
Smart kid. But felt entitled. Lives in Nevada now. No extradition to PA for child support.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

Rev said:


> Should be obvious, who are you?


Not sure what you mean? Or what the agenda is here??


----------



## Marshy (Nov 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Husky small mount (346xp, 550xp, etc...)


What length? The bar the bar! Don't want any funny pics or anything. Gotta be specific.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

Marshy said:


> What length? The bar the bar!


18" 68dl


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 3, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> On the topic of getting ripped off, i recently got hosed by james evans (HusqyStihl). Bought a 261/2 that was gonna come with a bunch of extra parts and a good bar and chain. Totally unusable aftermarket cylinder, totally smoked piston, totally smoked bar and chain and no extra parts is what showed up. I called him on it privately, he got beligerant, i responded privately again. Sent saw back with the promise of returned funds upon receipt of saw and he hasnt been on the site since. Saw was delivered to him october 10.



Custer,

That really sucks, but I appreciate you posting this up. It may prevent someone else from getting "burned".


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Huh?
> 
> We aren't cryptographers. Plain Engrish, prease.



Well, Jon, what I mean is that people have had issues with various sponsors for years. As long as the sponsors dues are paid those issues miraculously disappear from the forum.


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> He's pretty dishonest and I know for a fact that he owes one of the Australian members $750 for a MS201 that he never purchased


Last I knew he owed him $500 because I bailed him out for a short while and sent the gentleman from Australia $250.


daryng said:


> If saws are needed from him (assuming he still has them) I can see what I can do to get them returned to their owners.


I luckily got my saws back (after 6+ months) from him because his cousin (a member here) took it upon himself to send them back. Matt also offered to pick them up from him and ship them to me... another very nice gesture!
If you do run into him he still has my new Zama EL48 carb that Terry graciously sold me at his cost. (My 562 still runs like garbage)
He also has a Husky coil of mine.
I would also like the $200 I sent him to help him out... he bought 2 660's parts saws to get running and flip but I havent heard or seen anything out of that.

I'm not in it to talk bad about other people plus I dont want to fill the server up stating all the things he screwed up on my saws. (one of them I have to tear back down and put it back together right. The other still runs like a turd)

Its a shame some people cant get it together! I have bailed and helped him out more times that I can remember... its kind of like pissing in the wind!! Live and learn on my part.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Custer,
> 
> That really sucks, but I appreciate you posting this up. It may prevent someone else from getting "burned".


I tried to send message to HusqyStihl to tell him to meake it right but was not able to site wouldn't allow me


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Well, Jon, what I mean is that people have had issues with various sponsors for years. As long as the sponsors dues are paid those issues miraculously disappear from the forum.


Nice to see you here TeaWun


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 3, 2015)

Maybe Custer and I ought to go take trip to NYC find this PHUCKER


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> I tried to send message to HusqyStihl to tell him to meake it right but was not able to site wouldn't allow me


WTF?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> Well I can tell ya if Matt and Kenneth showed up at my door step I'd be running for the chicken exit!


Lol.. Kenneth was Paul Bunyan in another life...


Jon1212 said:


> So I suppose the members of the Mizzurah Saw Mafia won't be inviting Moody to Hedgefest?


When monkey's fly out moody's butt.. "Or we could arrange to put them there" Either way doable.



Magnumitis said:


> Don, I don't doubt he's a good guy. Don't take what I'm posting that way. Just stating what I know is true. And calling them a pain in the ass is your opinion and not necessary. Have you tried getting in touch with him to see how he's doing?
> If you're in Carthage in Dec, hope to meet you.


Don wouldn't miss a cold weather GTG fo nuthin' He's hard core.





Guido Salvage said:


> I have $20.00 for gas money if someone can convince Hedgerow to pay Moody a visit.


Troublemaker..



Mastermind said:


> I'll pony up another 20.00


Enabler...



jughead500 said:


> ill pitch in $30 as long as a video gets posted.


Sadist...


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Nice to see you here TeaWun



It ain't for long, the censorship and ******** ain't my bag.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh yeah..

In before the lock!!!

T-1's here. Won't be long..
That fat bastard can **** on a thread faster than anyone I ever saw.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> It ain't for long, the censorship and ******** ain't my bag.


I smell what yer steppin in


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh yeah..
> 
> In before the lock!!!
> 
> ...



Nothing is random.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> He loves me, the big 9 fingered bastard.


And he'd say so right now, but he's ******** himself half to death right now after the KFC all you can eat buffet outing earlier today..

Get well soon Ross's colon.

And see you in December Rick.. You ain't getting out of this one..


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> And he'd say so right now, but he's ******** himself half to death right now after the KFC all you can eat buffet outing earlier today..
> 
> Get well soon Ross's colon.
> 
> And see you in December Rick.. You ain't getting out of this one..



He can't make it. That weekend is the 18th week of deer season.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Tea Won. 

How's tricks?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 3, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> He can't make it. That weekend is the 18th week of deer season.


I thought that was the weekend he opens on Broadway playing the lead in the 10,000 year old man.

Pssh! Typecasting.


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 3, 2015)

super3 said:


> Not sticking up for Moody, he was shady from day one, but if everyone thought like your post I quoted.
> 
> Randy,Brad Terry,Carl Miller and others would not be in business today.



this is very true



Hedgerow said:


> Lol.. Kenneth was Paul Bunyan in another life...
> 
> When monkey's fly out moody's butt.. "Or we could arrange to put them there" Either way doable.



no thanks, I have a sore wing


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Custer,
> 
> That really sucks, but I appreciate you posting this up. It may prevent someone else from getting "burned".


thanks Jonathan, thats why i posted it. Though the pattern is that these hosers disappear or just make a new user name.... but ive bought quite a bit of stuff on here in the last year or so and this is the first rotten deal, everything and everybody else has been great and ive bought stuff since then. I guess i do have an addiction....


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Sadist...


just curious on what this lil feller missed out on.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> He can't make it. That weekend is the 18th week of deer season.


No.. The deer in AR will all be dead by that time. They're already on their 4th black powder / 8th bow/ and 2nd general kill em' if ya see um season..


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 3, 2015)

when my wife went thru her cancer surgery and treatments all the great folks on this site raffled stuff and raised money to keep my family afloat. for which we will never be able to thank you guys enough. anyway, moody offered to do a couple of port jobs and supposedly the money would be sent to us. if anyone that had a port job done by him, for my families benefit, got screwed over let me know. I will make it right with you. i surely do not want anyone to have lost out because of a their good deed gone wrong.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Well, that spiraled completely out of control.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2015)

tlandrum said:


> when my wife went thru her cancer surgery and treatments all the great folks on this site raffled stuff and raised money to keep my family afloat. for which we will never be able to thank you guys enough. anyway, moody offered to do a couple of port jobs and supposedly the money would be sent to us. if anyone that had a port job done by him, for my families benefit, got screwed over let me know. I will make it right with you. i surely do not want anyone to have lost out because of a their good deed gone wrong.


Sup Terry?



tree monkey said:


> this is very true
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks, I have a sore wing



I wondered when you'd pick up what I was putting down.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Sup Terry?


not much Matt,you got milo planted for your deer this year?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

tlandrum said:


> when my wife went thru her cancer surgery and treatments all the great folks on this site raffled stuff and raised money to keep my family afloat. for which we will never be able to thank you guys enough. anyway, moody offered to do a couple of port jobs and supposedly the money would be sent to us. if anyone that had a port job done by him, for my families benefit, got screwed over let me know. I will make it right with you. i surely do not want anyone to have lost out because of a their good deed gone wrong.


aw hell naw!


----------



## fin460 (Nov 3, 2015)

I even gave Moody gas money, to go to Wisconsin and screw treemonkey

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

fin460 said:


> I even gave Moody gas money, to go to Wisconsin and screw treemonkey
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Where is Moody from?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2015)

tlandrum said:


> not much Matt,you got milo planted for your deer this year?


Milo is run already. They gonna have to pick up the leavin's off the ground..

Winter wheat is sprouted though.. 
They can have a salad..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Where is Moody from?


Chicago apparently...

With all do respect for Chicagoin's..


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> No.. The deer in AR will all be dead by that time. They're already on their 4th black powder / 8th bow/ and 2nd general kill em' if ya see um season..




LOL! Wife saw a nice buck today in the driveway. Broad daylight, no cover around. They moving


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 3, 2015)

Just another tid bit while were are stating facts here... There is a new member here that talks a lot like Moody that has been porting saws on the down low and for cheap. Well he is a hack that doesn't make right also..... Ported saw addicts beware!!!
Uh oh does make me part of the riff raft hooligans??[emoji1]


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 3, 2015)

fin460 said:


> I even gave Moody gas money, to go to Wisconsin and screw treemonkey
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



I think Scott is still butt hurt on that deal.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> Just another tid bit while were are stating facts here... There is a new member here that talks a lot like Moody that has been porting saws on the down low and for cheap. Well he is a hack that doesn't make right also..... Ported saw addicts beware!!!
> Uh oh does make me part of the riff raft hooligans??[emoji1]


Name?


----------



## fin460 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gallatin, MO I think, whenever I wanted to meet up it was always at a gas station

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> Just another tid bit while were are stating facts here... There is a new member here that talks a lot like Moody that has been porting saws on the down low and for cheap. Well he is a hack that doesn't make right also..... Ported saw addicts beware!!!
> Uh oh does make me part of the riff raft hooligans??[emoji1]


another damn punk! post a user name.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 3, 2015)

fin460 said:


> Gallatin, MO I think, whenever I wanted to meet up it was always at a gas station
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



Justin was that so you could buy him gas


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 3, 2015)

we gave him gas money and new tires to get home, with a promise of repaying


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> we gave him gas money and new tires to get home, with a promise of repaying


I'd give him gas money and tires to get him the hell out of my shop!

Don't tell me you didn't at least think that..
Lol..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2015)

But only with a promise to NEVER come back...


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 3, 2015)

scott after leaving my shop you should have swung on out his way before heading north. bet he would have loved to see you again lol


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 3, 2015)

fin460 said:


> I even gave Moody gas money, to go to Wisconsin and screw treemonkey
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



thanks


----------



## fin460 (Nov 3, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Justin was that so you could buy him gas


Touché

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

what guys? my god i know now that i'm no where near kind hearted.i mean i am but can see a punk 100 miles away.you all need to start adding this stuff up and send it to to his local law enforcement.hes crossed too many state lines.


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 3, 2015)

tlandrum said:


> scott after leaving my shop you should have swung on out his way before heading north. bet he would have loved to see you again lol



i'm trying to stay OUT of jail

i'm not sure I wouldn't kill him


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 3, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> what guys? my god i know now that i'm no where near kind hearted.i mean i am but can see a punk 100 miles away.you all need to start adding this stuff up and send it to to his local law enforcement.hes crossed too many state lines.



can't prove anything unless it's in his hands


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 3, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> He loves me, the big 9 fingered bastard.



Hi Rick

Get back on the stump


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 3, 2015)

super3 said:


> Not sticking up for Moody, he was shady from day one, but if everyone thought like your post I quoted.
> 
> Randy,Brad Terry,Carl Miller and others would not be in business today.



Dang it, I have a saw to get you...... Got home from vacation and jumped into 16-20 hour days.......


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> can't prove anything unless it's in his hands


true!but how long did this go on with said small membered member?


----------



## super3 (Nov 3, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> Dang it, I have a saw to get you...... Got home from vacation and jumped into 16-20 hour days.......




I'll still be here when you get around to it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 3, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Nice!


I kept the return shipping label he sent just in case......2yrs later, here we are


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004388238241&tsid=0.5749723061453551&source=typeahead

here we go bombard the mf


----------



## cobey (Nov 3, 2015)

daryng said:


> He's not a druggie.... I've never met anyone like him before. It's a combination of: laziness, zero work ethic, inability to see or do what is right, lack of common sense, extreme dishonesty, champagne taste on a tap water budget, cockiness, in-ability to accept blame, and the uncanny ability to consistently act like a f#cktard.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I'm pretty certain that all the aforementioned saws that are (were) in his possession have likely been sold to the local husky dealer....
> 
> he "self diagnosed" himself with aspergers last fall, so I think he has convinced himself that anytime he screws someone over, it's aspergers. I actually heard him say once "my aspergers is flaring up".....





Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 458249


Nailed it

There needs to be a reference list of builder's
And what work they do........ even feed back like eBay..... but
Those leaving bad feedback have to leave proof of the issues
Good feedback needs to be by one that have the product they build/service


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 3, 2015)

Crazy stuff. Cant believe this idiot screwed so many good people. Karma is a B**CH and Moody will get what is coming to him.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> Crazy stuff. Cant believe this idiot screwed so many good people. Karma is a B**CH and Moody will get what is coming to him.


uh huh!


tree monkey said:


> thanks


correction thansk


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 3, 2015)

He does't have Asperger's as that is a pervasive development disorder and is characterized by the inability to communicate and socialize.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> He does't have Asperger's as that is a pervasive development disorder and is characterized by the inability to communicate and socialize.


Isn't it like a form of Autism?


----------



## cobey (Nov 3, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> Well I can tell ya if Matt and Kenneth showed up at my door step I'd be running for the chicken exit!


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been ripped 2 times on here, don't think that's the point but it happens...You just can't tell what's gonna happen on the internet. For that matter, when I raised hell about it (TO ADMINS AND AS MEMBERS), I was shunned, and nobody believed me (because he was a famous AS member), and because I was a newb......, didn't change the taste in my scowl.

But, on the bright side I've probably had 20 transactions on here and only 2 gone bad.

Now that Randy character (MMWS), he also lied to me....said my saw would be 30 percent faster...lies......I guarantee it is 50 percent faster.....so that's good....

My thoughts are, we should give darylng some incentive to see what's up with this moody guy, after all they're in the same town aren't they?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 3, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> He does't have Asperger's as that is a pervasive development disorder and is characterized by the inability to communicate and socialize.


in other words he was having punk troubles.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Nov 3, 2015)

super3 said:


> Not sticking up for Moody, he was shady from day one, but if everyone thought like your post I quoted.
> 
> Randy,Brad Terry,Carl Miller and others would not be in business today.


Well said. And we are all thankful for the opportunities. Someone always has to give you the chance.


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 3, 2015)

I can't believe I just read all of this thread. It was a wonderful train wreck. Sorry for the guys that have saws in limbo and and are out cash. To the rest of you guys, this was really entertaining thank you.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm sure Moody will get a visit soon


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Isn't it like a form of Autism?



It is on the spectrum, but at the high functioning end.


----------



## troylee (Nov 3, 2015)

Guess I was lucky to get my saw from him. It had a build thread here, about a AM cylinder kit for a 026. It was a build for the Landrum benefit.


----------



## daryng (Nov 3, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> we gave him gas money and new tires to get home, with a promise of repaying


As soon as he was back in town he was at my house with a pretty new 362, and two new bfg's on the rear of his truck. I wondered where those had came from.... I gave him gas money to get up there too, so I'm to blame as well.

I'll admit. I was a Moody enabler for a couple years. I threw money at him for a few things. The guy seemed to have potential. He built my 2260 and it is a beast. I saw early on that the guy was a POS, but I guess I figured it takes all kinds... 

I'm the guy that wrote Jeremy about moody being on here as cuttinties. He took my single mother sister for several hundred dollars without any remorse whatsoever. 

I've never been a big fan of roughing people up over debts. I truly believe the best course of action is a legal one. My sister is the prosecuting attorney of the county and I told her about the Moody situation. She says, based on the amount of money involved in the saws that he possesses (or possessed) that legal action can be taken against him. And in all honesty, that may be the best way to handle this, and may be the best thing for moody. You can go back several years here on AS and see that he has a rich history of f#cking people over. He will never get it, so maybe sitting in a jail cell could be the best thing for him.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 3, 2015)

The people who sent him money and got nothing in return should send him a W-9 with a copy to the IRS.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

Wish I'd banned his ass when I had the chance.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 3, 2015)

A good ole fashioned ass whooping right before jail time would do the miserable POS even better


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2015)

One of you should post this link on his facebook page, I would but don't do facebook. Then his friends there might see what a thief he is.


----------



## daryng (Nov 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Who's address was this?
> It's the address on muh return label


That is his cousin Ronnie's address. Who is actually a good guy. He just can't seem to quit Justin......


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Shane,
> 
> Are you saying that there might be a reincarnation of a ne'er do well?



LMFAO!!!


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 3, 2015)

k boys, i PM'd all 20 of you back LOL heck that was alot of PM's all at once.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Okay?
> 
> I'm curious as to what you meant. If you could PM me the details, that would be great.



LOL it wasn't 20 PM's. that was exaggerated. was probably the biggest hit my PM box has taken so far though. PM sent


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 3, 2015)

Shane killed this thread


----------



## Marshy (Nov 3, 2015)

You won't find anything on me, I'm clean dont listen to Shane.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 3, 2015)

Marshy said:


> *You won't find anything on me*, I'm clean dont listen to Shane.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe you and Shane are thinking the same person.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

No, this is going to play out a little longer before lock. However the last thing we need is someone butt hurt for no reason.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 4, 2015)

this gettin good.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

There better not be 10 new pages to this when I check it in the morning damn it.


----------



## Milkman31 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dang!! Have you ever played the board game ( clue)? I never was worth a crap at it but liked to play so I'm in before the lock!!!!


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> There better not be 10 new pages to this when I check it in the morning damn it.


hold on to your hat.


----------



## cobey (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> There better not be 10 new pages to this when I check it in the morning damn it.


He he he


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> There better not be 10 new pages to this when I check it in the morning damn it.




"Well, gee Pa"


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> No, this is going to play out a little longer before lock. However the last thing we need is someone butt hurt for no reason.


What if their butt hurts for a real good reason...??
Like someone shoved a monkey up it..
And that monkey was pissed..
Lol...


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 458399


----------



## stubnail67 (Nov 4, 2015)

long read .....


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 4, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> What if their butt hurts for a real good reason...??
> Like someone shoved a monkey up it..
> And that monkey was pissed..
> Lol...



for some reason I can't "like" this

wouldn't a bush ape be better?


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 4, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> please pm me


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 4, 2015)

Come to think of it another thing I want back is my thin ring slabbed piston I took out of my minty 266 and GAVE to him. (I bought a Meteor to stick back in it) He wanted it to put it in his "race saw" he never did anything with.
He said he was going to send me a good used 28" Tech Lite bar that he had and never did show up.


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 4, 2015)

new 372xpw, had to replace this one for him too, along with a few more.

I also gave him an 028 super, new piston, gasket set, bearings, carb kit, and anything else needed to rebuild it. plus a full circle crank, to enter in the 028 build off. it never showed.
when he worked in the shop, we had about a 98% return on saws he worked on. every customer complained about him being rude.
I gave him a job, a place to live, food, covered his past debt's that I knew about, and paid him a good wage.
I gave him every opportunity to prove to everyone that he was a good guy, encouraged him to do so.
he left broke, saying he had family things to take care of.
he returned for my charity cut and stole the 362, didn't know the saw was gone till after he left. I called him and he said he was going to pay for it.
if I never see him again, it will be too soon.

I was never going to post any of my dealings with moody, it's my own fault that i'm out what i'm out. but when this thread started I thought it was time.
I put him in the past, and that is where he will stay.


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 4, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 458407
> 
> 
> new 372xpw, had to replace this one for him too, along with a few more.
> ...


Scott, I'm sure sorry to hear about everything your out trying to help the kid! I feel your pain thats for sure. Like I said earlier I have forgotten alot of the times I have helped him out one way or another. I had him 99% written off before this thread now its 100%.
Believe it or not a good part of the reason I kept hanging in there with him was because of you... knowing that you are a stand up individual. (I sent you a few WT 199's to fix long before I was even a member here)
I put 2 and 2 together shortly after he left your place that he wasn't welcome back. It really is a shame how some people conduct themselves! 
I had to like your post for all your efforts.


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 4, 2015)

years ago a young guy, in his 20's and known to be nothing but trouble, came in the shop looking for a new saw. he wanted to turn his life around. dad gave him a new saw and everything he needed to get started. no money down. he rode off on his bicycle. returned 2 days later with the saw in a sac smashed beyond repair. dad gave him another new saw. no money down. didn't see him again for at least 15 years. one day out of the blue he comes in and pays his bill with interest, with a smile on his face. he finally got on the right road.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 4, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> years ago a young guy, in his 20's and known to be nothing but trouble, came in the shop looking for a new saw. he wanted to turn his life around. dad gave him a new saw and everything he needed to get started. no money down. he rode off on his bicycle. returned 2 days later with the saw in a sac smashed beyond repair. dad gave him another new saw. no money down. didn't see him again for at least 15 years. one day out of the blue he comes in and pays his bill with interest, with a smile on his face. he finally got on the right road.


That's a great story, but in Moody's case, the bill will HUGE, even without interests. 

But you could be proud of yourself, you acted very well with him.


----------



## daryng (Nov 4, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 458407
> 
> 
> new 372xpw, had to replace this one for him too, along with a few more.
> ...


holy sh#t! I've never met you, but I know of you being a good guy and I had no idea of the mess that he put you in. The guy is such a liar and fairy tale teller that I would have never known. When he first came back he claimed that he was basically slave labor that was worked 7 days a week, worked so much that he hurt his back and probably needed surgery, and any money that he made went towards him going to Stihl school and his prize winning puppy. He claimed he made such a positive impact on your shop, that he was asked by a Stihl rep to run a dealership for him. He also said on several occasions that he had over $1000 invested in that 028 race saw, hand built the full circle crank himself, and it was going to be the saw that made him the "go to" guy in the business. He firmly believed that he was the best port guy out there, and everyone else was a bunch of idiots.

I'm sorry if it seems like I just keep harping on the guy. I'm just blown away that everything that came out of his mouth was a delusion of grandeur or just an outright lie. According to him, you were begging him to move up there and work permanently, eventually take over your shop. 

I knew him to be shady but I'm blown away that he would flat out steal from you. Seriously, you need to press charges. new 362 (non M wasn't it?) is what $600-$650, in MO that's a class C felony. Once he crossed state lines with it, that opens up another set of charges....


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> No, this is going to play out a little longer before lock. *However the last thing we need is someone butt hurt for no reason.*



You're new here, huh?


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

OK guys, this thread is going to have to come to a close sooner than later, even if you aren't finished. I think it's unfortunate and unfair what he has put you guys through and everyone now knows the real color of this guys character. I strongly urge you all to come together and pursue legal action. I think we all got a little lose last night and I shouldn't have allowed anyone to make assumptions about other members. Get your last comments in because this is only stayin open for a few more hours.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> You're new here, huh?


Keep digging dude.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 4, 2015)

By golly you all were busy last night. Oh Matt I feel like a wore out Paul Bunyan. Heck your taller than me.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 4, 2015)

I see it survived the night, lots of revelations brought forward but it`s getting close to a train wreck. Best get everything out in the open now as I fear this thread will be locked down soon.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a Richard Cranium question that is going PO some folks, but IMO it needs to be asked:

How was Moody able to con so many people for so long?

It seems to me at some point even good-hearted people would eventually see him for what he was (is).


----------



## troylee (Nov 4, 2015)

I think the fact that this site has sooooooo many good people, it fosters letting your guard down.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

I think most guys here just hesitate to air out the dirty laundry and then when a thread like this is posted everyone decides to come forward. 

And nobody realizes how far its gone until its all out in the open.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> I see my post and some others were deleted. Does this mean my pm' were read as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can take your tin foil hat off, i dont do that or know how nor do I care to venture into that relm. Its enough work policing the public stuff. In general I think no one looks into PM's unless there is a specific problem with people making threats in PM's and its brought to our attention.


----------



## milkman (Nov 4, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I think most guys here just hesitate to air out the dirty laundry and then when a thread like this is posted everyone decides to come forward.
> 
> And nobody realizes how far its gone until its all out in the open.




I guess we can call that the "Cosby Effect"?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 4, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Don, I don't doubt he's a good guy. Don't take what I'm posting that way. Just stating what I know is true. And calling them a pain in the ass is your opinion and not necessary. Have you tried getting in touch with him to see how he's doing?
> 
> If you're in Carthage in Dec, hope to meet you.


Just saw this Magnumitis... I only remember one thread where a guy wasn't happy with a saw he got from Neil and it seemed Neil was trying to make it right, but the guy was being an ass. This was shortly before he disappeared. 

No I haven't tried to get in touch with Neil, but I might drop him a note soon.

I hope to be in Carthage in Dec, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> OK guys, this thread is going to have to come to a close sooner than later, even if you aren't finished. I think it's unfortunate and unfair what he has put you guys through and everyone now knows the real color of this guys character. I strongly urge you all to come together and pursue legal action. I think we all got a little lose last night and I shouldn't have allowed anyone to make assumptions about other members. Get your last comments in because this is only stayin open for a few more hours.





pioneerguy600 said:


> I see it survived the night, lots of revelations brought forward but it`s getting close to a train wreck. Best get everything out in the open now as I fear this thread will be locked down soon.



Really? 

Other than the "assumption" posts from last night(which have been deleted), what would be the reason to "lock" this thread? Too many folks getting along, sharing instances of getting burned, passing along information, or is it the jokes?


----------



## big t double (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Really?
> 
> Other than the "assumption" posts from last night(which have been deleted), what would be the reason to "lock" this thread? Too many folks getting along, sharing instances of getting burned, passing along information, or is it the jokes?


its the banter jon1212...the banter.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes jon, your jokes are terrible. Lol


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> tin foil hat huh?
> 
> the posts i'm referring to being deleted were mine and others wanting me to message them. so it only makes sense
> 
> what a douche


Relax dude thetin foil hst was a joke, I'm not being hostile. I gave the reasons why they were deleted and this remains open because it's on track and remains friendly and relevant. The purpose this thread serves is to air out there laundry and keep anyone else from becoming s victim. That has been achieved.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

big t double said:


> its the banter jon1212...the banter.






Marshy said:


> Yes jon, your jokes are terrible. Lol



Wade,

So is your ability to remember where you set down your saw...............ZING!


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 458448
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I deserve that.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 4, 2015)

Please don't close the thread!!!


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

If anyone else has relevant info speak now or forever hold you p.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> One of you should post this link on his facebook page, I would but don't do facebook. Then his friends there might see what a thief he is.



His Facebook page is dead. 



KenJax Tree said:


> I think most guys here just hesitate to air out the dirty laundry and then when a thread like this is posted everyone decides to come forward.
> 
> And nobody realizes how far its gone until its all out in the open.



Which is why I hope it stays open. We deserve to know of every bad deal.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> If anyone else has relevant info speak now or forever hold you p.



Wade, if you close this thread, how will we know that we've heard all there is to hear?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

There are other people that have been burned here......and not just by Moody. I've heard a few while reading along. The longer this runs, the more people will come forward.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

Randy i agree. As long as it stays civil and there isn't a bunch of false BS being thrown around i think it should stay.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Randy, I understand everyone want to know who all got screwed but you also have to consider what value does it add to the site? Is someone taking a toll or are we just kicking the horse? Is someone organizing complaints to take legal action against him? I could see in the case of the latter where it would make more sense to give this more time. However it been over two weeks and no one has stated they are going to take formal legal action and needs the additional people to come forward. In the opinion of the site owners and other mods this thread has served its purpose and should be closed. Nothing personal to anyone.


----------



## Mark71GTX (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe a bad deal section apart from the general chainsaw thread? That way people can be informed and it does not clutter up the board.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 4, 2015)

One must also consider the entertainment value here...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Randy, I understand everyone want to know who all got screwed but you also have to consider what value does it add to the site? Is someone taking a toll or are we just kicking the horse? Is someone organizing complaints to take legal action against him? I could see in the case of the latter where it would make more sense to give this more time. However it been over two weeks and no one has stated they are going to take formal legal action and needs the additional people to come forward. In the opinion of the site owners and other mods this thread has served its purpose and should be closed. Nothing personal to anyone.



OK. 

Then we need to talk about solutions. 

What can we do as a community to help prevent stuff like this from going on so long?


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

sunfish said:


> One must also consider the entertainment value here...


@Jon1212 certainly isnt adding any. If we could get him to make some popcorn it might help.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been here a good while.....and this is far from the first time we've seen this sort of thing.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> OK.
> 
> Then we need to talk about solutions.
> 
> What can we do as a community to help prevent stuff like this from going on so long?


Exactly, the only way I see this staying open is if it can remain constructive and that is a perfect way to do it. I knew there was a reason we sent a monkey to the moon.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

I bet I've fixed 30 - 40 saws over the years that people jacked up for a "customer" of this site.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

We need a feedback system for all the site sponsors. We have a product review system, why not a services review system?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wade, Jerry, Darin, et al.

What does it hurt to leave it be?

This thread may be a couple of weeks old, but it took some of Moody's victims almost that long to find this thread, or decide that they needed to share information they possess, or there experience in being "taken" by the loser.

Also, some other less than stellar performing Sellers have come to light because of this thread, thanks to @cus_deluxe being willing to post in this thread, along with clarification by others as to what happened to @nmurph. 

How can you be certain that someone who hasn't posted yet won't be the one to take legal action, or better yet, how do you know someone who has posted isn't pursuing legal action?


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've been here a good while.....and this is far from the first time we've seen this sort of thing.


Thats great, lets talk. Someone already asked if we can add people who are providing services like saw building/modding to the product review forum. I happen to think that is a good idea. Depending on how site owners feel it might be limited to sponsors though but maybe if someone has a bad deal with a non site sponsored saw builder we add them to the review anyways. Thoughts?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't have all the answers, but doing nothing isn't a good idea either.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Thats great, lets talk. Someone already asked if we can add people who are providing services like saw building/modding to the product review forum. I happen to think that is a good idea. Depending on how site owners feel it might be limited to sponsors though but maybe if someone has a bad deal with a non site sponsored saw builder we add them to the review anyways. Thoughts?



I chatted with Darin yesterday about this.....and wish he was here now.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

What we do not need is the give anyone a means to pit one "builder" against another. I've had enough of that stuff. 

Maybe a probationary period for new sponsors?


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Wade, Jerry, Darin, et al.
> ...
> How can you be certain that someone who hasn't posted yet won't be the one to take legal action, or better yet, how do you know someone who has posted isn't pursuing legal action?


I dont be certain however if someone wants to do it they can still look up this thread and see there are several people that might have interest to join them and they can pursue that through PM. I already gave our (meaning site mods and owners, not just my) reasoning for closing it and what could keep this thread open.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What we do not need is the give anyone a means to pit one "builder" against another. I've had enough of that stuff.
> 
> Maybe a probationary period for new sponsors?


I wouldnt expect you to either, thats the benefit of discussing it in open forum so that way it evolves and we can make sure it becomes valuable and not destructive.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

I have stuff to do fellers......but I'd love to talk this thru. 

I'll be gone this evening too.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

Most interested parties are at work right now I'm sure......


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> @Jon1212 certainly isnt adding any. If we could get him to make some popcorn it might help.





Wade,

Yep, you're right. I've never added anything positive to any thread I've participated in.

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have stuff to do fellers......but I'd love to talk this thru.
> 
> I'll be gone this evening too.


It will most likely be open. I want to keep this open so this idea about reviews for builders can play out. The thread has turned a corner so lets run with it. We need some input about creating a review process for people that are doing saw work for members. If we can brain storm some ideas then the mods and talk with @Darin to see if we can get something implemented.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 458464
> 
> 
> Wade,
> ...


I didnt say never! You do have a purdy face though. j/p


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 4, 2015)

There have been people stiffed on this site by people that were not site sponsors. We need a system to expose all the bad eggs.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been on another forum since 2002 (work related) and they have a forum called 'The Good Bad & Ugly' This is were any issues are hashed out. It works.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 4, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I've been on another forum since 2002 (work related) and they have a forum called 'The Good Bad & Ugly' This is were any issues are hashed out. It works.



Sounds like a knife fight at the OK Corral.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I've been on another forum since 2002 (work related) and they have a forum called 'The Good Bad & Ugly' This is were any issues are hashed out. It works.



I like that idea. 

My biggest shortcoming is turnaround time. If we had a rating system.......I'd get poor marks there. The rating system would help me do better though. See how that could work?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 4, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Sounds like a knife fight at the OK Corral.


Close, it is Bladeforums.


----------



## troylee (Nov 4, 2015)

If you ported 24/7, you could fix that


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> This thread may be a couple of weeks old, but it took some of Moody's victims almost that long to find this thread, or decide that they needed to share information they possess, or there experience in being "taken" by the loser.


Trust me Jonathan, I bit my tongue for a long time... I really dont enjoy talking about the bad in a person but I finally decided it was time to speak up.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like that idea.
> 
> My biggest shortcoming is turnaround time. If we had a rating system.......I'd get poor marks there. The rating system would help me do better though. See how that could work?


Speaking of turn around time......

I thought you said you have stuff to do this morning?

You are a true and dear friend.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 4, 2015)

I for one have no dog in this fight but do appreciate the information in this thread. I would hope it remains open of moved to a section where these issues could be discussed more


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have found that if I'm gonna be late on something I notify my customer and 99% of the time everything is cool. Communication sure does help in any situation.


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> OK.
> 
> Then we need to talk about solutions.
> 
> What can we do as a community to help prevent stuff like this from going on so long?



Why bother, Randy? It would seem that any post a moderator doesn't like get deleted, no matter what the content. Also, history has proven that as long as a sponsors account is paid up any posts that may be viewed negatively by them will be deleted.

There have been plenty of posts deleted from this thread already, do you really think that won't happen again? FFS, that's the major reason why the **** keeps happening. Those who are too dumb to learn from history are doomed to repeat it.

I would venture to guess Marshy will delete this one, too. He seems to have an aversion to reality.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Why bother, Randy? It would seem that any post a moderator doesn't like get deleted, no matter what the content. Also, history has proven that as long as a sponsors account is paid up any posts that may be viewed negatively by them will be deleted.
> 
> There have been plenty of posts deleted from this thread already, do you really think that won't happen again? FFS, that's the major reason why the **** keeps happening. Those who are to dumb to learn from history are doomed to repeat it.
> 
> I would venture to guess Marshy will delete this one, too. He seems to have an aversion to reality.



Through constructive dialog things can change. That's the only way it will happen though Tom.


----------



## DSS (Nov 4, 2015)

A review system will never work here. As soon as the wrong site sponsor got a bad review, he'd just have the mods remove it. Look at how much stuff has disappeared in this thread, including this post shortly I would imagine. There would be no chance of a bad review of certain people staying up.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 4, 2015)

I vote for a boxing ring type thread so and so vs. So and So.bad deal? Both sides lay out the facts.thread will be closed to everyone other than the boxers.if others have evidence for either side they can be added to the ring.if the defendant in the fight is a no show.they get put on the ban wagon.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

DSS said:


> A review system will never work here. As soon as the wrong site sponsor got a bad review, he'd just have the mods remove it. Look at how much stuff has disappeared in this thread, including this post shortly I would imagine. There would be no chance of a bad review of certain people staying up.



Hmm? 

Chris,

I see your point, but that may not be completely accurate. At least I would hope not.

Neal was a sponsor, and he got closed down. Granted it was probably more for ignoring the attempts by Admin to contact him, and not so much the "bad deals", but at least some action was taken.

I think the best course of action in a bad deal takes place is to make an attempt(s) to rectify the situation privately. If that doesn't work, turn it over to Admin.
I also think taking a* "screenshot", or copy and paste all communication with all parties involved.*


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Tough to have a constructive dialog when one side of the conversation is deleted.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> I vote for a boxing ring type thread so and so vs. So and So.bad deal? Both sides lay out the facts.thread will be closed to everyone other than the boxers.if others have evidence for either side they can be added to the ring.if the defendant in the fight is a no show.they get put on the ban wagon.


Remember the show on MTV called Celebrity Death Match.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 4, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Remember the show on MTV called Celebrity Death Match.


oh yeah.ozzy vs Marilyn manson was killer.lol


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

DSS said:


> A review system will never work here. As soon as the wrong site sponsor got a bad review, he'd just have the mods remove it. Look at how much stuff has disappeared in this thread, including this post shortly I would imagine. There would be no chance of a bad review of certain people staying up.


First, we don't work for the sponsor's. Second, we are not being compensated by anyone at all to hold these positions. Third, we don't have any incentive to make anyone look good or bad (sponsor or normal member). The content that was removed was because personal information was being distributed and that is not allowed by the site. There's also little/no value in being accusatory with little/no supporting facts and so that stuff was deleted. It's also against site rules to argue with mods and as such @thomas1 posts were deleted. You and T1 seem to only want to stereotype me (and other mods) into a category of oversight that simply does not exist anymore instead of reading what is written and how we are conducting business currently. To some people like myself it just appears like your comments are off the wall and out of touch. I read what you guys post and don't see any evidence that supports it but maybe because I haven't been around long idk, but common, get over what ever the issue is and let your guard down, we're hear as a friend.
That's the last time in going to discuss that subject here. Let's talk about how we can better the site with service reviews.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 4, 2015)

A site sponsors tab under reviews would be all that is needed ,if you get work done ,and are happy or not happy ,leave it in the review ,if you can not handle waiting in line for certain builders ,you have the choice to find someone else,but don't ***** about it ,you knew ahead of time on that ,there is a reason those guys have a waiting list .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 4, 2015)

Anybody grow lima beans?


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Anybody grow lima beans?


Only magic beans here.


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> First, we don't work for the sponsor's. Second, we are not being compensated by anyone at all to hold these positions. Third, we don't have any incentive to make anyone look good or bad (sponsor or normal member). The content that was removed was because personal information was being distributed and that is not allowed by the site. There's also little/no value in being accusatory with little/no supporting facts and so that stuff was deleted. It's also against site rules to argue with mods and as such @thomas1 posts were deleted. You and T1 seem to only want to stereotype me (and other mods) into a category of oversight that simply does not exist anymore instead of reading what is written and how we are conducting business currently. To some people like myself it just appears like your comments are off the wall and it off touch. I read what you guys post and don't see any evidence that supports it but maybe because I haven't been around long idk but common, get over it and let your guard down, we're hear as a friend.



What's the difference between arguing and constructive dialog? Anyone that disagrees with you is arguing?

Just so I understand, your way of allowing people to have an open discussion and express their point of view is by deleting their posts? And just because you delete posts you don't agree with you don't want to be stereotyped as a person who would not present all the facts in a discussion. Is that correct?

If the shoe fits, wear it. I don't see pioneerguy or zippy or madhatte running around deleting a bunch of posts. Maybe there's a lesson to be learned, there?


----------



## Rev (Nov 4, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Why bother, Randy? It would seem that any post a moderator doesn't like get deleted, no matter what the content. Also, history has proven that as long as a sponsors account is paid up any posts that may be viewed negatively by them will be deleted.
> 
> There have been plenty of posts deleted from this thread already, do you really think that won't happen again? FFS, that's the major reason why. Those who are from history are doomed to repeat it.
> 
> I would venture to guess Marshy will delete this one, too. He seems to have an aversion to reality.



I scan this crap and I get, "Dumb," "Stupid," "Negative," "Delete," "the **** keeps happening," "too dumb to learn," sounds like a butthurt teenager which you would know moe about than me..... I'd have to google all that negativism for any preliminary understanding, but there's no spare time for it.

Marshy and SVK and TonyK...so on seem to bust ass equally, so don't get butthurt princess. We just want a decent site sans Polar bear poop. 

I'll save it for you so everyone can see how retarded you are on the road of logic.....

Otherwise to quote retardation seems to have a slowing effect. lol


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

The more I think about it the more it makes sense to have something in each member's profile where you can make a review about any transaction. That way if people are selling/trading but ripping people off they can get held accountable for it. Something kind of like ebay where you choose 1-5 start reading in categories like communication, shipping, product description and overall satisfaction. Any written review (1) would have a limited amount of characters for a general description summary at the end of the rating. If someone choose a 1 start rating on the seller in a category maybe they can get another small comment section for that category but it will be short. And most importantly, it would seem fitting to allows the seller to comment on reviews that receive 2 starts or less.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Anybody grow lima beans?


I have a "New Recipe " for those


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Rev said:


> I scan this crap and I get, "Dumb," "Stupid," "Negative," "Delete," "the **** keeps happening," "too dumb to learn," sounds like a butthurt teenager which you would know moe about than me..... I'd have to google all that negativism for any preliminary understanding, but there's no spare time for it.
> 
> Marshy and SVK and TonyK...so on seem to bust ass equally, so don't get butthurt princess. We just want a decent site sans Polar bear poop.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should try actually reading instead of just scanning? 

Let me know how much things have changed in the past 5 years or if this exact scenario has played out over and over.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Rev said:


> I scan this crap and I get, "Dumb," "Stupid," "Negative," "Delete," "the **** keeps happening," "too dumb to learn," sounds like a butthurt teenager which you would know moe about than me..... I'd have to google all that negativism for any preliminary understanding, but there's no spare time for it.


You must've been reading a different post than me, because I didn't see any of the 'crap' of which you are referring...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> The more I think about it the more it makes sense to have something in each member's profile where you can make a review about any transaction. That way if people are selling/trading but ripping people off they can get held accountable for it. Something kind of like ebay where you choose 1-5 start reading in categories like communication, shipping, product description and overall satisfaction. Any written review (1) would have a limited amount of characters for a general description summary at the end of the rating. If someone choose a 1 start rating on the seller in a category maybe they can get another small comment section for that category but it will be short. And most importantly, it would seem fitting to allows the seller to comment on reviews that receive 2 starts or less.


If they post an add in the for sale section ,it would work ,without the add ,no feedback should be allowed


----------



## Rev (Nov 4, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Maybe you should try actually reading instead of just scanning?
> 
> Let me know how much things have changed in the past 5 years or if this exact scenario has played out over and over.



No time for that running four logging crew princess. And a mill with four kiln. When you get to my level you take one look and see if the guy is worth bringing to the stage.....



cgraham1 said:


> You must've been reading a different post than me, because I didn't see any of the 'crap' of which you are referring...









In his, "avatar," princess. Low self-esteem is best rooted out at the base like any disease.......


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Rev said:


> No time for that running four logging crew princess. And a mill with four kiln. When you get to my level you take one look and see if the guy is worth bringing to the stage.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brush Ape?

The logging crews must be very impressed to know that their boss spends most of his day calling grown men "princess" on the Internet.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> If they post an add in the for sale section ,it would work ,without the add ,no feedback should be allowed


Maybe the key to being allowed to make the review is a valid posting from the trading Post if said item for sale? I don't know know if that is feasible but what I think you are getting at is you don't want anyone to make erroneous reviews, good or bad.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

I think only a person that has dealt with the seller/builder should be allowed to make a review. But how will that work with the builders? I don't do ads for port work in the trading post section.


----------



## Rev (Nov 4, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Brush Ape?



The one and only brotha from anotha motha qualified to bust your dumb ass five states away with both hands already managing profitable enterprise. Why in the sam schick mutterblatten grum fiss do you think I'm here, Princess.....?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Maybe the key to being allowed to make the review is a valid posting from the trading Post if said item for sale? I don't know know if that is feasible but what I think you are getting at is you don't want anyone to make erroneous reviews, good or bad.


Correct ,if they have not been part of the transaction ,no comment should be allowed ,it will plug up the section with worthless banter .,one transaction ,one comment left on the transaction ,not open for everyone to chime in ,
Example ,i buy a bar from you ,i pay with paypal ,i receive said part ,after i receive leave review or feedback on the transaction ,then people can read through the feedback like ebay and decide if they would want to to buy from you off of that .
As for the saw builders doing a service ,may have to be different ,because they do not run adds .


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 4, 2015)

DSS said:


> A review system will never work here. As soon as the wrong site sponsor got a bad review, he'd just have the mods remove it. Look at how much stuff has disappeared in this thread, including this post shortly I would imagine. There would be no chance of a bad review of certain people staying up.



A complimentary sack full of farts will be headed your way.


----------



## olyman (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> If anyone else has relevant info speak now or forever hold you p.


 spell out what the end p means,,as you know this bunch on here................................


----------



## olyman (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Randy, I understand everyone want to know who all got screwed but you also have to consider what value does it add to the site? Is someone taking a toll or are we just kicking the horse? Is someone organizing complaints to take legal action against him? I could see in the case of the latter where it would make more sense to give this more time. However it been over two weeks and no one has stated they are going to take formal legal action and needs the additional people to come forward. In the opinion of the site owners and other mods this thread has served its purpose and should be closed. Nothing personal to anyone.


need someone in mo,,to start the class action suit with a lawyer there..as that's where the douche is from...then need a lawyer in each of the other states he has taken stuff from,,for fed action....and im sure,,theres more than enough,,to put him behind bars...and help pay for a lawyer,,and probably people not even involved,,would contribute cash to hang him... would make any other dirt bags coming here,,think twice....


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

Let's keep this constructive gentlemen. Please.

This is as close as we've ever been able to get to a feedback system.


----------



## olyman (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Only magic beans here.


 so how come you aint shared any yet???


----------



## olyman (Nov 4, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Maybe you should try actually reading instead of just scanning?
> 
> Let me know how much things have changed in the past 5 years or if this exact scenario has played out over and over.


tom, he knows nothing,,just another trollllllll..........screwing up this thread.......


----------



## olyman (Nov 4, 2015)

Rev said:


> The one and only brotha from anotha motha qualified to bust your dumb ass five states away with both hands already managing profitable enterprise. Why in the sam schick mutterblatten grum fiss do you think I'm here, Princess.....?


 to troll..........


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay everyone,



I dont want to delete T1's posts and get accused of something else so just ignore them for now. Since he was adding very little value to this post he was been removed from posting in here. I want this to remain constructive.


----------



## B-N (Nov 4, 2015)

I was going to mention the good, bad and the ugly. It's a good way to hold people accountable.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

That's a good idea too. But it leads to the "my guy is better than your guy" stuff. At least I think it would. Am I wrong about that Don?


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2015)

I think a review section where you can post up regarding dealings with a certain person and then others can then post their experiences with that person in the same thread is the way to go. G, B, and U threads will just end up being pages of banter and it will be more difficult to determine if any one seller is trustworthy. Once you are 30 pages in, nobody is going to read page 13 to see if someone got shafted from the person they are considering dealing with.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 4, 2015)

Another forum I'm on had a feedback thread that's stickies in the trading post. The items are a lot more expensive than saws for the most part,


----------



## sunfish (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That's a good idea too. But it leads to the "my guy is better than your guy" stuff. At least I think it would. Am I wrong about that Don?


Yes Randy I think you are wrong about that. 

On Bladeforums it's just about dealings with forum members, buying, sell & trading.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

I personally think GBU thread is not a good answer. Too many opportunities for people to interject and what happens is people sometime wont come to bat. It could become one sided then throw in banter and other stuff, I just dont like it personally. I mean, thats what we do when somone gets fed up and created a thread like this one. Usually its too late though and the guys has skipped. Its worthy of discussion though.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2015)

AND you must have actually purchased good/service firsthand from the member you are reviewing. No second party endorsements or complaints because we don't know what the original buyer did after POS.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Okay everyone,
> View attachment 458502
> 
> 
> I dont want to delete T1's posts and get accused of something else so just ignore them for now. Since he was adding very little value to this post he was been removed from posting in here. I want this to remain constructive.



So will Rev be locked out as well?


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 4, 2015)

Y'all need to go into politics with all this dead end bickering!!!!

Someone needs to find that Moody and work out a re payment plan or prosecute him. What he did is illegal and this site helped him do it, like it or not, so the last thing this site should do is let him off the hook by deleting this thread.

I have had good luck with every transaction I've done thru this site, and if someone screwed me and was allowed to fade away I wood be ticked!!!!


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> So will Rev be locked out as well?


 for a little while. I think he was being reactive although not appropriate so he is out of here for a little bit.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 4, 2015)

Get it, wood tick?? Wood be ticked??

Hahaha ha-ha


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> Y'all need to go into politics with all this dead end bickering!!!!
> 
> Someone needs to find that Moody and work out a re payment plan or prosecute him. What he did is illegal and this site helped him do it, like it or not, so the last thing this site should do is let him off the hook by deleting this thread.
> 
> I have had good luck with every transaction I've done thru this site, and if someone screwed me and was allowed to fade away I wood be ticked!!!!





No one said it would be deleted. The two desirable outcomes would be site improvement and legal action against Moody. The latter has to be the people that got bent over.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> Someone needs to find that Moody and work out a re payment plan or prosecute him. What he did is illegal and this site helped him do it, like it or not, so the last thing this site should do is let him off the hook by deleting this thread.


Nobody is deleting the thread. When people started to get crazy we discussed locking it up for future posts. But thing has simmered down now.

People fall on hard times. All of us have been there. But it appears he has put his head in the sand rather than trying to work through it which isn't right. I agree that someone who was shorted should start legal action and others can follow.

Edit: Looks like Marshy typed faster than I did.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 4, 2015)

If you do a feedback option it has to be limited to people who had dealings with the seller and allow for a concise synopsis of the transaction. You need to limit the number of comments on the transaction (i.e. statement and rebuttal from each party) to keep it manageable. This will also force people to stick to facts rather than conjecture.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 4, 2015)

I agree with you Guido, it shouldnt be open to comments from others. The only written content from the buyer should be a short summary of the transaction (service or parts/saws and how well it went), maybe 250 characters. Then a comment area from the seller, same idea on size. The idea of having a 1-5 start ratting for individual categories like Ebay had would be nice but if its complicated to implement then just one 1-5 start rating for overall satisfaction would be nice so that you can get a quick idea overall without reading all the comments...


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 4, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> And what about a "sponsor review", just like the product review thing?
> 
> For the exemple, a review about Randy could be done by Bryan (one of his best client). Then, only the guys who have already dealt with Randy will be allowed to comment ONE Time. All the other posts will be deleted. And if the author of the comment had a good deal with Randy, he just have to "like" the review post from Bryan.
> 
> This way, everybody will know how many deal were done by the sponsor, and how many customers are happy.


I will quote myself for once. I think it is the best way to avoid this kind of crap.


----------



## big t double (Nov 4, 2015)

this rating thing could be good...but cant post be made directly on peoples profile? I have a couple comments on mine from other members. just wondering.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2015)

big t double said:


> this rating thing could be good...but cant post be made directly on peoples profile? I have a couple comments on mine from other members. just wondering.


People are welcome to leave feedback on your "wall" but you can delete them at any time so anything negative would be removed if someone has ill intentions.


----------



## big t double (Nov 4, 2015)

svk said:


> People are welcome to leave feedback on your "wall" but you can delete them at any time so anything negative would be removed if someone has ill intentions.


10-4 gotcha...I did not know that boss man...carry on.
***retreats to corner***


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2015)

Well the good thing is due in part to this thread, mechanisms are being put in place to help reduce the chances of this happening again (at least of this magnitude).


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

Solutions. 


Next we take on Washington.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Solutions.
> 
> 
> Next we take on Washington.



*REPPED!*

Did I do that right?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> *REPPED!*
> 
> Did I do that right?



Red rep? 

Really????

We've fallen so far these last few years......

Red. I can't believe he red repped me.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Solutions.
> 
> 
> Next we take on Washington.




Saaaaayyy whaaaattt??? Washington?? More scammers there than maggots on a beached whale !!! 

I'm in!!!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Red rep?
> 
> Really????
> 
> ...



I used that red rep once or twice...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I used that red rep once or twice...


I red repped woodchukr...
He's still whinin' about it..


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Red rep?
> 
> Really????
> 
> ...



My sorry, Randy.

In all honesty, I'm red/green colorblind. 

Thanks for your understanding, and stuff.

You are still a true, and dear friend to me.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I red repped woodchukr...
> He's still whinin' about it..


Matt,

Is he still whining from the Red rep, or is it the phucking skinny jeans making his voice shrill, and shrieking?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> My sorry, Randy.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm red/green colorblind.
> 
> ...



I readily accept your apology. I was hoping it was just a misunderstanding. I mean what with you being a founding member of the OSMT and all.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I readily accept your apology. I was hoping it was just a misunderstanding. I mean what with you being a founding member of the OSMT and all.



Thanks, Randy.

Speaking of the OSMT.............Did you ever trade that goat?


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks, Randy.
> 
> Speaking of the OSMT.............Did you ever trade that goat?




Whatchu talking about Willis???


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> Whatchu talking about Willis???



My good friend Randy started a thread titled Other Swap Meet Thread. It was a really fun place to hangout, but unfortunately a former Moderator decided to merge that thread with an older less relevant thread. Said former Mod did so out of his spite for a few members, and also in an effort to "run off" a bunch of us Riff Raff. Many of the folks involved were some great contributors, with tremendous knowledge, and quite a few haven't returned.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Next we take on Washington.


Have ya been smokin' what yer cows are layin' down or sumtin?


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> My good friend Randy started a thread titled Other Swap Meet Thread. It was a really fun place to hangout, but unfortunately a former Moderator decided to merge that thread with an older less relevant thread. Said former Mod did so out of his spite for a few members, and also in an effort to "run off" a bunch of us Riff Raff. Many of the folks involved were some great contributors, with tremendous knowledge, and quite a few haven't returned.


I wonder if it could be unmerged?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks, Randy.
> 
> Speaking of the OSMT.............Did you ever trade that goat?



My goat ain't up for trade Jon. I love that animal. 









svk said:


> I wonder if it could be unmerged?



That would be cool.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That would be cool.


Looking into it....


----------



## DSS (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> My good friend Randy started a thread titled Other Swap Meet Thread. It was a really fun place to hangout, but unfortunately a former Moderator decided to merge that thread with an older less relevant thread. Said former Mod did so out of his spite for a few members, and also in an effort to "run off" a bunch of us Riff Raff. Many of the folks involved were some great contributors, with tremendous knowledge, and quite a few haven't returned.


We were all unsavoury, uneducated, trouble making rif raf. Still are. 

And don't even try and pretend you're any better because of the long hair and the bong. Just don't.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

DSS said:


> We were all unsavoury, uneducated, trouble making rif raf. Still are.
> 
> And don't even try and pretend you're any better because of the long hair and the bong. Just don't.



Pics of the bong?


----------



## Boozer (Nov 4, 2015)

That goat pix is some funny chit Randy! Hope you don't mind me sending it
to some degen pals of mine. They won't know it yours...promise.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Matt,
> 
> Is he still whining from the Red rep, or is it the phucking skinny jeans making his voice shrill, and shrieking?


Yes.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 4, 2015)

Boozer said:


> They won't know it yours...promise.


That goat probably gets passed around more than Jon's bong!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> That goat probably gets passed around more than Jon's bong!


Allegedly...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

I gotta say.....

Bye. 

Going to a meeting. 

Laterz.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

DSS said:


> We were all unsavoury, uneducated, trouble making rif raf. Still are.
> 
> And don't even try and pretend you're any better because of the long hair and the bong. Just don't.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

svk said:


> Looking into it....


Thanks, mang.

PM replied to.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My goat ain't up for trade Jon. I love that animal.


Reeeeeeeeeepppppppped!


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My goat ain't up for trade Jon. I love that animal.
> 
> Had that goat been 'ported'??? Looks fast!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I gotta say.....
> 
> Bye.
> 
> ...


Goat meeting?


----------



## DSS (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Pics of the bong?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

DSS said:


>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 4, 2015)

You all been busy.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Pics of the bong?


----------



## GPX433Todd (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## jughead500 (Nov 4, 2015)

just a thought.wouldn't it be more feasible to create a satellite website to create the rating system to cut down on clutter on board and also possible future problems with the board?
just sticky a link to said website.as new members come along they could be added.then seperate sections for porters,mogeraloid saw builders,parts pushers and then regular old everyday riff raff.everyone starts off with the AS thumbs up approval after some sort of probationary period.those with sponsorship gets top tier.then we go elementary on everyones ass.gold star,green star,red star.not just 5 stars but an ongoing string of stars.one possible star per member.each time that member does a deal said member could update to either upgrade or downgrade there star each time a transaction takes place.say i deal with definative dave.one time he goes over and beyond (as usual).i give him a gold star.next time he slacks ass and sends my **** to bf egypt but makes it right i give him a green star.(this is just an example.daves a damn good busy friend) but the next time i send him $1000 and he goes and buys weed to take to the next ohio get together without inviting me..... well i'm going to give him a red star and a swift kick in the nuts when i see him.(not that i or dave smokes weed)(but i think you dirty hippies and apes gave me a contact buzz from dragging out all of those pipes and bongs above)


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 4, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> View attachment 458580


oh no! Jesus is watching.hide the pipes and goats.look busy!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 4, 2015)

We be likin goats and sheep.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 4, 2015)

So baaaaaaaddd


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

My faaaaaather was a sheeeep faaaaaaarmer.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 4, 2015)

oh yeahhhhhhhh!


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 4, 2015)

While I think some type of a review capability is a neat idea, I think it may add increased complexity to the site and perhaps steer it away from what it is intended to be. This primarily is a site dedicated to talking about chainsaws and the "sales" portion of it is a relatively minor aspect in light of everything else taking place. For regular visitors, I think there is enough info to figure out who's a reliable saw seller, porter or parts supplier. For "bad" sellers, there has been encouragement in the past to keep it private and just between the affected parties. Maybe there needs to be more willingness to call people out when it can't be worked out privately.
I hate for this site to become another eBay with seller feedback ratings and so forth.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 4, 2015)

@fin460, didn't you have Moody port that Jonsered 2172 I sold you a couple years ago? (It's a pretty fuzzy memory by now) If so, how did that turn out? (performance wise, etc)


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 4, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> @fin460, didn't you have Moody port that Jonsered 2172 I sold you a couple years ago? (It's a pretty fuzzy memory by now) If so, how did that turn out? (performance wise, etc)


This one? Yeah, Moody ported it... I thought it ran okay, but I didn't have a non-ported one to compare it to.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 4, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> This one? Yeah, Moody ported it... I thought it ran okay, but I didn't have a non-ported one to compare it to. View attachment 458623


Well, that looks like it except for the wrap handle. You still have it? I saw it getting moved around here and there...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 4, 2015)

The RC Heli site I frequent has a feedback system where only the buyer can leave feedback....positive, negative, neutral and a comment. There has to be a link to the sale......like to where the item was advertised on the site........all feedback can be reviewed and edited by the mods of the site. Have a bad deal, report negative feedback on it. They also have a forum for scammers, rip offs, and stolen stuff. It's to alert people of a shady transaction. The feedback system if for VBulletin, but I'm sure someone can port it over to Xenforo or someone can write a mod for it. It works very well though. Here's a link to my feedback page: http://www.helifreak.com/itrader.php?u=163699 

I've been a forum owner for close to 15 years and have done much mod/administrative work. I think deleting posts is just wrong! Moving that particular post to a hidden forum is one thing, but we never deleted. If someone is going to act like an ass, well then leave it for all to see. If it's that bad, move it to an archive forum, and discipline as necessary (week vacation, month, ect.) No mod or admin should be editing any other one's post. That's just wrong and bad for the site.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 4, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Well, that looks like it except for the wrap handle. You still have it? I saw it getting moved around here and there...


Same saw. I traded it back to fin460. I wish I would've kept it, instead of the saw I ended up with... I'm not sure what he did with it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 4, 2015)

It must not have had that wow factor or it wouldn't be trading hands.


----------



## redfin (Nov 4, 2015)

If a site has a "for sale" forum there should also be a "good/bad" "buyer/seller" forum. A place where involved party's can hash out any conflicts or in opposite leave a message relaying a good experience with another member.

This type of forum, to me, serves two purposes. It keeps this type of discussion we are having out of the general forums and two anyone can search a members name if they are interested in dealing with that person to view any relevant threads.


----------



## fin460 (Nov 4, 2015)

I ran it Sunday, with a 20" bar, it was screaming at 12k in the cut under moderate load, it might have been a titch lean though

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## fin460 (Nov 4, 2015)

Moody has ported about 20 saws for me, and I have loved them all but maybe a couple, and he took them back and fixed them,... He's taken 3-4 days to port 1-2 saws for me, some times it takes him a year. I was always impressed with his saw knowledge and skill, I used to recommend him, I regret that now.

His cousin message me for Moody today, Moody wants to make it right, but has no job, it will take him time...

I would like an accurate list of who Moody owes or wrong, and I will try and help any way I can


Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 4, 2015)

Read a few pages at the beginning and jumped to the end. So has anyone got a saw back or extracted their pound of flesh?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 4, 2015)

fin460 said:


> Moody has ported about 20 saws for me, and I have loved them all but maybe a couple, and he took them back and fixed them,... He's taken 3-4 days to port 1-2 saws for me, some times it takes him a year. I was always impressed with his saw knowledge and skill, I used to recommend him, I regret that now.
> 
> His cousin message me for Moody today,* Moody wants to make it right*, but has no job, it will take him time...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I bet he does. he told me that several times so he wouldn't get banned. I'd believe him about as far as I could throw him.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 4, 2015)

I still say the ass whoopin is best for his kind. Legal action against him would be useless. you can't get blood out of a turnip.


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 4, 2015)

fin460 said:


> I would like an accurate list of who Moody owes or wrong, and I will try and help any way I can


Justin, your to nice.... really you are.
Very commendable for your efforts!


----------



## fin460 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm pissed as he has multiply lied to me, and I've heard every lame ass excuse from him.

He sorta tried to contact me through his cousin today, I felt I needed to pass that along.

But if he wants to slowly make things right then I won't stop him either

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## fin460 (Nov 4, 2015)

I just want to talk to Moody personally, but he refuses to talk to me directly, I want to know what parts/saws he still has, which ones run or don't, which ones he stole or sold, and I could go from there

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 4, 2015)

fin460 said:


> I just want to talk to Moody personally, *but he refuses to talk to me directly,* I want to know what parts/saws he still has, which ones run or don't, which ones he stole or sold, and I could go from there
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


That should tell ya something right there. Probably scared you'll knock him out.


----------



## fin460 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm not that type of person, I'm slow to get mad, but I'm slowly getting very pissed.


Moody has always paid me back, and I think he will try to pay everyone he has wrong back, especially if I can take it personally, and push him. I just beg that he will read this and get a minimum wage job and pay people back, he can take a good job when it comes along.



Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> The RC Heli site I frequent has a feedback system where only the buyer can leave feedback....positive, negative, neutral and a comment. There has to be a link to the sale......like to where the item was advertised on the site........all feedback can be reviewed and edited by the mods of the site. Have a bad deal, report negative feedback on it. They also have a forum for scammers, rip offs, and stolen stuff. It's to alert people of a shady transaction. The feedback system if for VBulletin, but I'm sure someone can port it over to Xenforo or someone can write a mod for it. It works very well though. Here's a link to my feedback page: http://www.helifreak.com/itrader.php?u=163699
> 
> I've been a forum owner for close to 15 years and have done much mod/administrative work. *I think deleting posts is just wrong! * Moving that particular post to a hidden forum is one thing, but we never deleted. If someone is going to act like an ass, well then leave it for all to see. If it's that bad, move it to an archive forum, and discipline as necessary (week vacation, month, ect.) No mod or admin should be editing any other one's post. That's just wrong and bad for the site.



I think so too. There any many things that have happened here over the years that, because of deleted posts and even whole threads, the members should be privy to and will never see.

Make an ass out of yourself.........fine, it's right here forever to be read by all.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 4, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> On the topic of getting ripped off, i recently got hosed by james evans (*HusqyStihl*). Bought a 261/2 that was gonna come with a bunch of extra parts and a good bar and chain. Totally unusable aftermarket cylinder, totally smoked piston, totally smoked bar and chain and no extra parts is what showed up. I called him on it privately, he got beligerant, i responded privately again. Sent saw back with the promise of returned funds upon receipt of saw and he hasnt been on the site since. Saw was delivered to him october 10.


Just FY y'all's I, that ain't me! Not that I sell stuff.


----------



## huskihl (Nov 4, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Just FY y'all's I, that ain't me! Not that I sell stuff.


Or me...damn posers


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

Customer
Date out
Date in
Bill of sale content
Comments

Vendor
Date in
Date out 
Bill of sale content
Comments

Within reason on specs.
Business name, address and phone, email etc.
If I have to "pm" someone to find out where my stuff is going to be then my stuff would never ever be there.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 5, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Just FY y'all's I, that ain't me! Not that I sell stuff.



Those Unicorn Orgasms you sold me turned out to be Wombat Belches.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Huh?



A place on this forum that lists all of the people who pay for the privilege of being sponsors to put forth the information for potential customers that any business should have to publically display.

Name
Address
Phone number
Email

Beyond that a feedback system that allows in a formatted system the typical argued issues to be displayed by both the customer and business, with a small limited space for comments. Each review to be limited solely to the customer and the business under that business heading.

Trading post, same rules.

Accountablity is easier to achieve publically. I just searched some sponsors, some email addresses posted but only one phone number, some do not even give a ballpark area of business. Out of what I searched only one begins to look like they are not hiding in the Internet. 

Should be part of the profile page in order to be a sponsor, same if you want to post in the trading post.


----------



## Pud (Nov 5, 2015)

I think it would be interesting to hear from new members thinking about getting work done ,what would make them more confident about sending saws away and buying stuff of strangers .. Its kinda another language when u sign up and dont pick up on alot of things till u learn the lingo even more so if your new to forums .. 

I actually joined as purely to get a saw ported by randy and wasnt worried About some thing bad happening at all its very obvious at least to me hes a proffesional both in skills and running a business .. Miller mod saws comes across they same way i reckon

Can the money go to a third party kinda like paypall till theres evidence of the work been done then be released ?

Any porters get cheques that bounce or saws that arrive with problems that have to be fixed and have a hard time getting money for it?
" ran fine went i sent it im not paying that your trying to rip me off"


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 5, 2015)

fin460 said:


> Moody wants to make it right, but has no job, it will take him time...


If that's the case and he's serious, he needs to start now. Job or not, there has to be a way he can show he's sincere.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 5, 2015)

Builder's reputation is one of the best warranty for me. I know that Brad, Randy and Carl (and a few others) are really proud of their reputations, and they have too much potential customers to loose if they mess with someone. 

I never had the chance to deal with Randy or Carl, but I probably will in the next years, without hesitation. And I know Brad is not the kind of guy who will screw someone.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 5, 2015)

You guys are slacking only a handful of posts overnight.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 5, 2015)

fin460 said:


> I just want to talk to Moody personally, but he refuses to talk to me directly, I want to know what parts/saws he still has, which ones run or don't, which ones he stole or sold, and I could go from there
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



If Moody still has customers saws (probably not) and you get them back, I will help with the shipping cost to get them returned to their owner.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 5, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Just FY y'all's I, that ain't me! Not that I sell stuff.


We knew it wasn't you, Your wife would get tired of starting all those saws for you. besides, yer too handsome to be a thief.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 5, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> If Moody still has customers saws (probably not) and you get them back, I will help with the shipping cost to get them returned to their owner.



I would also pickup some of the shipping. If they can be recovered.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2015)

Justsaws said:


> A place on this forum that lists all of the people who pay for the privilege of being sponsors to put forth the information for potential customers that any business should have to publically display.
> 
> Name
> Address
> ...



At one time I had my phone number and email in my sig. It lead to new guys thinking I work for AS, and was just here to answer questions about their saws. It became a full time job just fielding calls. I'll never post my phone number on this site again......if that bothers anyone........oh well. My email in on my profile page.



Pud said:


> I think it would be interesting to hear from new members thinking about getting work done ,what would make them more confident about sending saws away and buying stuff of strangers .. Its kinda another language when u sign up and dont pick up on alot of things till u learn the lingo even more so if your new to forums ..
> 
> I actually joined as purely to get a saw ported by randy and wasnt worried About some thing bad happening at all its very obvious at least to me hes a proffesional both in skills and running a business .. Miller mod saws comes across they same way i reckon
> 
> ...



I've had two guys that were shitheads. That's not bad considering how many saws I've done over the years.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think so too. There any many things that have happened here over the years that, because of deleted posts and even whole threads, the members should be privy to and will never see.
> 
> Make an ass out of yourself.........fine, it's right here forever to be read by all.



Recently one of the sticky threads underwent a major cleansing, which was not necessary IMO. The comments made should've been left for folks to read. I wonder if this comment will be allowed to stay.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 5, 2015)

Rev said:


> Gee that's not what's sitting on my desk.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok BA,All I can say is..................More pics of her?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> Recently one of the sticky threads underwent a major cleansing, which was not necessary IMO. The comments made should've been left for folks to read. I wonder if this comment will be allowed to stay.



On SHs there are never deleted posts or threads. The place is pretty much self policing.......and there are no issues. Start silly **** there, and you'll be gang banged. And the gang banging will be forever there for all to see.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> On SHs there are never deleted posts or threads. The place is pretty much self policing.......and there are no issues. Start silly **** there, and you'll be gang banged. And the gang banging will be forever there for all to see.



That's what happened. The "catcher," a knowledgeable and much respected AS member, seriously overreacted to a simple request, got called on it by several members (they were actually fairly polite in their comments), continued to overreact, and started lashing out. And now because of the clean-up, some folks won't know what happened.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 5, 2015)

One of the diesel forums was like that. Very little problems with any one.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 5, 2015)

And thats ok but if the site owners wanted to run this site that way then they would. However, the site staff was given instructions and the ability to delete posts as we see fit but keep it consistent with the site rules. So you can imagine there is some grey space about when to delete and when not to delete. Thats about all there is to it, personal attacks, arguing with staff, sharing personal information with public is a fair game. Im pretty leient about what people post and am willing to let a lot of things go as long as it doesnt esculate. If you guys want to patition deleting posts then take it up with the site owners but I believe the surrent staff including myself are fair, dont have an agenda and try to balance the appropriate use of deleting posts. If you ever have a question about why something was deleted the proper thing to do is contact the mod with a PM and ask. About the worst thing to do is cop an attitude and ask why your posts were deleted in thread. Take that conversation to a PM.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah Marshy, we know that the mods here follow the owner's design. We're not blaming you guys. We're just expressing the facts. Deleting posts is wrong in the case of a disagreement. Every member should be able to read both sides of every dispute. When posts are deleted, then people can't see what really happened. It also leads to members having resentments......and, as you've seen, forming "conspiracy theories" about posts, members, PMs, and everything in between.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah Marshy, we know that the mods here follow the owner's design. We're not blaming you guys. We're just expressing the facts. Deleting posts is wrong in the case of a disagreement. Every member should be able to read both sides of every dispute. When posts are deleted, then people can't see what really happened. It also leads to members having resentments......and, as you've seen, forming "conspiracy theories" about posts, members, PMs, and everything in between.


Why anyone would want to be a mod here is beyond me.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2015)

Also........I think that these "new" mods are trying to be fair. Marshy even called me yesterday, and we had a great talk. That's a big step in my mind.....and I appreciated it.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 5, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> If Moody still has customers saws (probably not) and you get them back, I will help with the shipping cost to get them returned to their owner.


+1. If we can just get some of the saws picked up by a reputable member locally, Im sure the owners of said saws would cover getting their saws shipped back. Someone other than Moody needs to ship the saws, Im sure if the owners sent him the money, the temptation to use it for something other than it's intended purpose would be too great, and then they are out even more money.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> *Yeah Marshy, we know that the mods here follow the owner's design. We're not blaming you guys.* We're just expressing the facts. Deleting posts is wrong in the case of a disagreement. Every member should be able to read both sides of every dispute. When posts are deleted, then people can't see what really happened. It also leads to members having resentments......and, as you've seen, forming "conspiracy theories" about posts, members, PMs, and everything in between.


Thanks for recognizing that. A couple of other members dont appear to have that same opinion nor follow the same approach so I appreciate that you recognize that.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> +1. If we can just get some of the saws picked up by a reputable member locally, Im sure the owners of said saws would cover getting their saws shipped back. Someone other than Moody needs to ship the saws, Im sure if the owners sent him the money, the temptation to use it for something other than it's intended purpose would be too great, and then they are out even more money.




If someone was really stupid enough to send Moody more money to ship a saw back he's had for a year.....well, there is little hope for them.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 5, 2015)

Aint that the truth ^^^


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

It's a shame some of you folks got burned by this guy. Chances are, if it's gone on this long, not a single saw exists any longer. When he got the physical saws sent to him, plus the port work money, plus return shipping money for same...why would he only steal one thirds or two thirds of the deal (port money and return ship money), and not go the full three thirds, hence the saws themselves are more times than not, history. I've personally never seen a one thirds/two thirds thief. I hope for you folks sake that dealt with this fool, that he may somehow still have them, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it. Sad but I believe it's going to be reality. If any member(s) did make physical contact with him...it'd just be another lie/BS line stacked on top of all the rest.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> On SHs there are never deleted posts or threads. The place is pretty much self policing.......and there are no issues. Start silly **** there, and you'll be gang banged. And the gang banging will be forever there for all to see.



I love a good ole gang bang


Sitting after the fact hurts for a while though


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Thanks for recognizing that. A couple of other members dont appear to have that same opinion nor follow the same approach so I appreciate that you recognize that.



Meh........give em time. They'll likely come around. 

I see more progress being made just in the last week about some lingering issues here than I've seen since I joined. 

Keep in mind that this site means a lot to me. I don't have a "day job", porting saws is all I do. The last thing I wanna see is folks get burned and turned off to the idea of sending a saw off for mod work. That means looking out for the health of the site to me.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> I love a good ole gang bang
> 
> 
> Sitting after the fact hurts for a while though



Pics of the damage? 

FFS


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Pics of the damage?
> 
> FFS


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh my.


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 5, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> View attachment 458745


Who ain't bn there


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> At one time I had my phone number and email in my sig. It lead to new guys thinking I work for AS, and was just here to answer questions about their saws. It became a full time job just fielding calls. I'll never post my phone number on this site again......if that bothers anyone........oh well. My email in on my profile page.
> I've had two guys that were shitheads. That's not bad considering how many saws I've done over the years.



I figured that folks posting a phone number would not work out well, it is a shame. The profile page looks to be an excellent place for a feedback setup. Hope it works out for folks, over time sure has been a lot of questionable business experiences resulting in a lot of disappearing saws, money and site members. It is currently a mail order craigslist add so there will be some questionable stuff going on.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Ok BA,All I can say is..................More pics of her?


My wife doesn't like pics of her posted


----------



## Marshy (Nov 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Oh my.


I cant tell if you're frightened by that or turned on.


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 5, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> My wife doesn't like pics of her posted


I'm pretty sure your the only guy in the world who cares what his wife thinks. Lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 5, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> My wife doesn't like pics of her posted


Well then can you sneak a couple more pics in?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 5, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Well then can you sneak a couple more pics in?


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 5, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> What's the difference between arguing and constructive dialog? Anyone that disagrees with you is arguing?
> 
> Just so I understand, your way of allowing people to have an open discussion and express their point of view is by deleting their posts? And just because you delete posts you don't agree with you don't want to be stereotyped as a person who would not present all the facts in a discussion. Is that correct?
> 
> If the shoe fits, wear it. I don't see pioneerguy or zippy or madhatte running around deleting a bunch of posts. Maybe there's a lesson to be learned, there?


He's done it to me, I guess this is the pinnacle of his success.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 5, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> He's done it to me, I guess this is the pinnacle of his success.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 5, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> That's what happened. The "catcher," a knowledgeable and much respected AS member, seriously overreacted to a simple request, got called on it by several members (they were actually fairly polite in their comments), continued to overreact, and started lashing out. And now because of the clean-up, some folks won't know what happened.



Pics?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Well then can you sneak a couple more pics in?


I don't have any skin pics (she ain't that kinda girl[emoji1]) the only one on my new phone is one i took on Halloween.


----------



## ramzilla (Nov 5, 2015)

Well this thread blew up fast. I would like to clear up a couple of things on my side. I have saws worked by Randy and Terry both and have no issues sending them more. I don't mind the wait or the price. I sent Moody saws because he "seemed" like a good kid trying to get established and had "guidance" from alot of the reputable builders here. He finished my 350 that I never got because he even posted videos here using it and saying in said video it was my saw. I hate losing any saw but there is a reason I sent him a 350 and not my high end saws. I am just thankful he didn't keep my old ugly 044.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 5, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> We knew it wasn't you, Your wife would get tired of starting all those saws for you. besides, yer too handsome to be a thief.


Have you seen the guy?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Have you seen the guy?


Ugly as a hedge fence..


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

I thought I was the only ruggedly handsome one here.


----------



## big t double (Nov 5, 2015)

you guys brothers?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

big t double said:


> you guys brothers?


Is that what they're calling it nowadays??


----------



## big t double (Nov 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Is that what they're calling it nowadays??


your words not mine


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 5, 2015)

big t double said:


> you guys brothers?


Yes
Yes we are


----------



## big t double (Nov 5, 2015)

whos the one in back that looks slightly confused at whats happening.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

big t double said:


> whos the one in back that looks slightly confused at whats happening.


That's Brush Ape..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

Using his patented # 12 disguise..


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2015)

big t double said:


> you guys brothers?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> That's Brush Ape..


That's a low blow......ouch!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 5, 2015)

big t double said:


> whos the one in back that looks slightly confused at whats happening.


Moi


----------



## Ray Bell (Nov 5, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> View attachment 458745


You just had to ask didn't you!!


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 5, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Read a few pages at the beginning and jumped to the end. So has anyone got a saw back or extracted their pound of flesh?



slacker... I just read it all. almost dealt w/him, but ended up not doin so.
not that ive seen.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That's a low blow......ouch!


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 5, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> besides, yer too handsome to be a thief.


Ain't that the truth! I am waaaay too pretty for prison!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Ain't that the truth! I am waaaay too pretty for prison!


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 458780


LMAO...way too sweet for the cross-bar hotel.


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd say after awhile in the pokey that might start looking pretty good.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I'd say after awhile in the pokey that might start looking pretty good.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Have you seen the guy?


I was going by his lovely avatar.


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

Alright Moody, or what other AS name you are now that was mentioned back a few pages...what you gonna do man, to make this right?

You know damn well you sittin back reading all this...you chime back through a 'cousin' or whatever, to current AS member(s), to convey your 'I sure feel bad, and gonna make things right?' Don't you think they're tired of hearing that 'Charlie Brown, teacher' BS??

These people spent their hard working money to go buy saws, to heat their homes for their families, maybe cut wood to try and make a dollar, to pay their own bills...and they get dicked like this?

Maybe put your little, young Joe Cool 'life in the fast lane' living on hold and get right with these people. And folks like you ain't just in the 'saw' business to burn peoples' asses...I can only imagine the damn shenanigans you've pulled regardless of what the 'product' is on others.

Sad thing about this is...some folks have put up that you could do pretty decent port work and was learning the skill pretty damn good, and turning out decent saws. And probably could've garnered years of saw business here on AS alone, much less other sites. At least the ones who somehow managed to get their chit back, said it was decent work, from what I remember reading.

If your intent is true Moody, and ya gotta little intestinal fortitude, and integrity about ya...crank up a thread titled 'Who Do I Owe And What?' Let decent, honest folks who entrusted their goods and faith in you, to chime in.

I personally ain't never had no dealings with this man, and damn glad I haven't. If anyone wants to raise hell at me for what I've posted, feel free to do it here, or PM. I'm good with it either way.

I'm just trying to maybe make the man go look in the mirror for just a second, and see what the hell's staring back at him. I hate like hell, good folks got it buried in their rectums about this.

I guarantee ya one thing...I bet the saw sending, money to cover the port work, money to cover return shipping was never laid out like this: 'Port Work, Competetive Prices, Up Front Money Required for Port Work, Up Front Money to Cover Return Shipping...Oh and By the Way, PS...You're Never Gonna See Your Saw Again. Look Forward to Doing Business.' I promise ya fellas, that wasn't the damn premise for the supposed work and return ship.

Alright Moody, time to man up...ball's in your court...whatcha gonna do? You're probably a little busy prepping and primping in front of the mirror right 'bout now...getting ready for dart night or Texas Hold'em at the local bar tonight, all 'big timin' on someone else's dollar. Karma has a funny way of hunting down folks who pull this cheap BS. Don't forget that.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

Is his cover blown? I must've missed something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (Nov 5, 2015)

Karma. I like it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Alright Moody, or what other AS name you are now that was mentioned back a few pages...what you gonna do man, to make this right?
> 
> You know damn well you sittin back reading all this...you chime back through a 'cousin' or whatever, to current AS member(s), to convey your 'I sure feel bad, and gonna make things right?' Don't you think they're tired of hearing that 'Charlie Brown, teacher' BS??
> 
> ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Is his cover blown? I must've missed something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chris, I could be wrong, could've been another member they were referencing, 'cuttingit' something like that. I'd hafta go back and hunt it down. Nonetheless, the main 'target' will read all this...no doubt.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 5, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> 'cuttingit' something like that


cuttinties... kinda ironic since he cut all ties with those whose stuff he had.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 5, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Is his cover blown? I must've missed something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


zactly


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 5, 2015)

just setting back gathering info homies.who knows may be one,may be two user names.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

Cuttinties hasn't been here since June though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> cuttinties... kinda ironic since he cut all ties with those whose stuff he had.


That was it...I figured I was close, best memory serves from what I read.


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Cuttinties hasn't been here since June though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask yourself though...why the hell come back? Fin had mentioned the deal, and good on his behalf, about cowboy wanting to 'get things right' through a cousin, if I remember correctly.

Just another, I'm gonna hit it big one day, pay everybody back, BS statement by this fella. Like I said, if he had to resort to pulling this cheap chit online, can you imagine how wore out his welcome is with friends and family?? Like I said, karma hunts MF'ers like this down one day, and karma shows no mercy. Ya get whatcha get.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Alright Moody, or what other AS name you are now that was mentioned back a few pages...what you gonna do man, to make this right?
> 
> You know damn well you sittin back reading all this...you chime back through a 'cousin' or whatever, to current AS member(s), to convey your 'I sure feel bad, and gonna make things right?' Don't you think they're tired of hearing that 'Charlie Brown, teacher' BS??
> 
> ...


Yeahhhhh !!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Yeahhhhh !!!!
> View attachment 458810


Where the hell did you find a pic of Butch???


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Where the hell did you find a pic of Butch???


Google Masterblaster it is the first image under image tab


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

Here's what just fries my ass about this...could you imagine, being somewhat disabled, retired or not, elderly, living off SS only, scraping up enough money to send your 'only' saw to someone like this? And you need this bad boy back to cut wood, because it's lighter, more nimble, and heat your own home for your wife, family...?? Even if a man had a two saw plan, and the other saw is heavy as hell, the man just can't wield it like he used to be able too, what if the second saw chits the bed on him?...you see now just what BS predicament this puts a man in...

Moody, get off your young ass and make this right with these people. They trusted you man...I bet you never gave two thoughts to the 'scenario' I just spoke of. It's real man, it's called trying to stay warm when your only source of heat on a never-ending cold ass night, cold ass winter, is burning wood in a fireplace or stove.

How'd ya like your own elderly momma or daddy 'victim' of some some cheap ass chit like this? If ya got any conscience about ya at all, I bet it wouldn't sit too well with ya.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 5, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Here's what just fries my ass about this...


Everybody stand back... the boy is on a roll!

Ooh Rah!


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Everybody stand back... the boy is on a roll!
> 
> Ooh Rah!


I hear ya MarkEagle...I get a little high strung about folks like this guy...there just ain't no sense in it. Especially nowadays when all of our wallets and poor little checking account, just ain't what it used to be. I don't like to see nobody take advantage of another person, man, especially when he ain't got no clue that mans' situation.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Yeahhhhh !!!!
> View attachment 458810


He's a creepy MFer[emoji15] and some weird rumors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 5, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> I hear ya MarkEagle...I get a little high strung about folks like this guy...there just ain't no sense in it. Especially nowadays when all of our wallets and poor little checking account, just ain't what it used to be. I don't like to see nobody take advantage of another person, man, especially when he ain't got no clue that mans' situation.


I think most folks here feel the same way. If there ever was a time for the man to step up and take responsibility, this is it.


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll go as far to throw this up fellas...if there's anyone 'saw'less this winter, because of these shenanigans, if you PM me, and you can get a few of the old skool fellas here to do some vouching,...I've been here since Feb this year...I'll box up my damn near mint condition, Craftsman 40cc, 18" bar, with case, extra chain, if it'll help ya cut wood. (Sunfish helped me get it dialed in...thanks bro). It runs like a scalded little dog. It oils like hell, like any other Poulan rebranded Craftsman. Hell, I'll throw in a gallon of Echo Premium B&C as well, and ship it to ya. If you're victim of this chit, least you can cut, and split. We'll worry about the other worries later, if ya wanna keep the thing, send it back, etc. Run the cat chit out of it, it's handled everything here just fine with the other saws I got. Pretty decent cuttin saw and hardly any weight.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 5, 2015)

He won't. I have been around him 3 or 4 times at GTG and charity cuts. I feel I'm a fair judge of character. Last time was a charity cut felt like shaking him once or twice. Hate to see guys get burnt. But I hope he's gone from here.


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He won't. I have been around him 3 or 4 times at GTG and charity cuts. I feel I'm a fair judge of character. Last time was a charity cut felt like shaking him once or twice. Hate to see guys get burnt. But I hope he's gone from here.


I hate to 'like' your post, but I think reality is what it is. You're probably right, hate to say it for the folks who lost their saws, parts, money, etc. 

Wait until 'karma' rides his ass like a pack mule one day soon...he's wore his welcome out with everyone around him...he'll end up looking like a washed out crackhead and drunk, on a con and scam, tote-a-note car lot, one day.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 5, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He won't. I have been around him 3 or 4 times at GTG and charity cuts. I feel I'm a fair judge of character. Last time was a charity cut felt like shaking him once or twice. Hate to see guys get burnt. But I hope he's gone from here.


You are correct. I talked to him a few times at Scott's. He will never make this right because in his mind he didn't really do anything wrong.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 5, 2015)

TBrown said:


> You are correct. I talked to him a few times at Scott's. He will never make this right because in his mind he didn't really do anything wrong.



That is why prosecution is the way to go. Be sure to get restitution as well, when he gets out of jail and doesn't pay you can get him thrown back in. You can also docket the restitution order as a civil judgment, this will create a lien on any real property he may inherit.


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 5, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> That is why prosecution is the way to go. Be sure to get restitution as well, when he gets out of jail and doesn't pay you can get him thrown back in. You can also docket the restitution order as a civil judgment, this will create a lien on any real property he may inherit.


...BINGO!!!


----------



## Mike Gott (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow! Just read all 32 pages, what a first class jack-ss! I talked to Moody a couple times when I first joined AS and was going to send him my 288 but he actually referred me to Mitch since he was so much closer. The way it sounds that sure was a good deal. What a complete pos! He surely voted for the current president!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 5, 2015)

He is a very confused young man


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Where the hell did you find a pic of Butch???





Trx250r180 said:


> Yeahhhhh !!!!
> View attachment 458810


Butch posted that pic many times along with some others, always with his shirt off. Like a bunch of guys wants to see his chest. well their may be one or two that does.lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Butch posted that pic many times along with some others, always with his shirt off. Like a bunch of guys wants to see his chest. well their may be one or two that does.lol


Yup and the one he posted in the commercial tree forum with the spartan helmet and ax took the cake.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 5, 2015)

I feel for you guys, you really only have two choices here. Only one is going to give satisfaction. You can file a claim against him then wait till the court date and Maybe they will send him away and maybe they won't. This could take months. You still won't get your saws back cause he probably has sold them.

OR you could find out where the sorry punk lives and beat his ass by several of you one at a time. But then you would be liable for assault and be arrested. I would get more satisfaction out of the ass beating since I know the saws or money will never be returned. But the legal way is probably the best way as it will keep you out of jail

I have just one request and think I speak for a bunch here, If the beating occurs, we will need video to confirm it has been done. Even though some of us didn't get ripped off we still hate thieves.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 5, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yup and the one he posted in the commercial tree forum with the spartan helmet and ax took the cake.


Yeah, that one was pretty bad. Think I lost my lunch on that one.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2015)

You have no idea how hard i looked for that one,it is gone now


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 5, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, that one was pretty bad. Think I lost my lunch on that one.



Nope, it'd be this one...


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah that one too.lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He won't. I have been around him 3 or 4 times at GTG and charity cuts. I feel I'm a fair judge of character. Last time was a charity cut felt like shaking him once or twice. Hate to see guys get burnt. But I hope he's gone from here.


You are Kenneth..
And I agree.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Nope, it'd be this one...
> 
> View attachment 458878


Hey...




He's got legs like Randy...



Carry on...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I feel for you guys, you really only have two choices here. Only one is going to give satisfaction. You can file a claim against him then wait till the court date and Maybe they will send him away and maybe they won't. This could take months. You still won't get your saws back cause he probably has sold them.
> 
> OR you could find out where the sorry punk lives and beat his ass by several of you one at a time. But then you would be liable for assault and be arrested. I would get more satisfaction out of the ass beating since I know the saws or money will never be returned. But the legal way is probably the best way as it will keep you out of jail
> 
> I have just one request and think I speak for a bunch here, If the beating occurs, we will need video to confirm it has been done. Even though some of us didn't get ripped off we still hate thieves.


See..
The hard part is gonna be stuffing him in a box and shipping him to Wisconsin, which is the kicker here.
UPS may well pull any package out that is leaking...
Then with all the crying and such, coming from the box, surely they'll open it, letting him run away..


So....

Back to litigation...








Which sorta sucks... And ain't much fun..


----------



## daryng (Nov 5, 2015)

Just in case the people who were burned need a little assistance. If saws need to be shipped (highly doubtful they are still around though...), I am an ebay powerseller so I receive a good shipping discount through USPS. I'd be willing to do what i can to get saws/parts shipped.

However, if the other course of action is needed. A consultation with the family attorney has informed me that this is a case of theft by deception. 

Definition: A type of theft crime where an individual uses false pretenses to gain control of someone's property.

If anyone wishes to pursue legal action I have all the information needed, so PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 5, 2015)

daryng said:


> Just in case the people who were burned need a little assistance. If saws need to be shipped (highly doubtful they are still around though...), I am an ebay powerseller so I receive a good shipping discount through USPS. I'd be willing to do what i can to get saws/parts shipped.
> 
> However, if the other course of action is needed. A consultation with the family attorney has informed me that this is a case of theft by deception.
> 
> ...


Are you the guy who shorted DSS some parts for quite some time then straightened it out after he called you out over on bacon fap?


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Are you the guy who shorted DSS some parts for quite some time then straightened it out after he called you out over on bacon fap?


Are you the guy with the PT convertible?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 5, 2015)

[emoji23]


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 5, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Are you the guy with the PT convertible?
> View attachment 458894


Yes, thank you for the free advertisement *******.


----------



## daryng (Nov 5, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Are you the guy who shorted DSS some parts for quite some time then straightened it out after he called you out over on bacon fap?


that's me. it was a strange deal. I shipped parts to a third party, who then shipped them up to canada. However all that I shipped didn't make it up to canada.... I didn't receive any messages from him so I didn't know about it until I saw my name on bacon. I talked to him and we made an arrangement.

I've bought and sold several items on here and I do everything that is in my power to make things good for both parties.... Mainly, because a reputation is everything on forums. There are only two people on this site that I have met in person, so if i get a bad rep, I'm done. I like being able to move saws and parts on here and I don't want to tarnish my name in any way.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 6, 2015)

But you made it right and that counts for something.....moody hasn't done anything to make anything right.


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 6, 2015)

daryng said:


> that's me. it was a strange deal. I shipped parts to a third party, who then shipped them up to canada. However all that I shipped didn't make it up to canada.... I didn't receive any messages from him so I didn't know about it until I saw my name on bacon. I talked to him and we made an arrangement.
> 
> I've bought and sold several items on here and I do everything that is in my power to make things good for both parties.... Mainly, because a reputation is everything on forums. There are only two people on this site that I have met in person, so if i get a bad rep, I'm done. I like being able to move saws and parts on here and I don't want to tarnish my name in any way.


Cool. Put yourself on Santa's nice list then.

+"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 6, 2015)

I remember when I was first thinking about getting my 362 C ported, and all of a sudden Moody had a classic Mustang in his avatar. Then he started posting that he wanted to port a 362, and would do one for free!!! I'm just glad I listened to that little voice in my head that said "if it seems too good to be true, it probably is".

Sometimes, you can help someone who has gone through some hard times. But when you run across someone who thinks they can hustle you, well, those people almost never change.


----------



## daryng (Nov 6, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Cool. Put yourself on Santa's nice list then.
> 
> +"I have a potty mouth"


"I have a potty mouth" to you as well


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow,just read this and wow!
I had one dealing with the guy,but I come out on the deal.
Met him at the fall gtg in Iowa ,he wondered if I would be interested in his 5or6 month old 346xp.
He said was short on cash,rent was due,etc.
I bought the saw for $250.
Never really liked the guy from day one,then heard some stories.
Had no clue all this was goin on.
Kinda makes ya want to set him on a stump ,nail him down,then push him off backwards.
Still hard to believe


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 6, 2015)

Good to hear a not so bad story, just hope you are not in possession of stolen property!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 6, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Wow,just read this and wow!
> I had one dealing with the guy,but I come out on the deal.
> Met him at the fall gtg in Iowa ,he wondered if I would be interested in his 5or6 month old 346xp.
> He said was short on cash,rent was due,etc.
> ...


Hmmm. I wonder who's saw you ended up with?


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 6, 2015)

After all this that's the first thing i thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 6, 2015)

This was 2 yrs ago but still 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 6, 2015)

It makes sense with the situation here. He wasn't taking a loss on it, he was making $250

However nobody has claimed missing a 346xp so hopefully its clean and was before he was in way over his head.


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 6, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I remember when I was first thinking about getting my 362 C ported, and all of a sudden Moody had a classic Mustang in his avatar. Then he started posting that he wanted to port a 362, and would do one for free!!! I'm just glad I listened to that little voice in my head that said "if it seems too good to be true, it probably is".
> 
> Sometimes, you can help someone who has gone through some hard times. But when you run across someone who thinks they can hustle you, well, those people almost never change.




MS362 C is the bestest saw evah!!

Dual port muffler and HD2 of course.

Bring baaaaaaaaaaack the goat!


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 6, 2015)

Prolly so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 6, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> It makes sense with the situation here. He wasn't taking a loss on it, he was making $250


Probably right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 6, 2015)

Did someone asked the site owners about the eventuality to open a sponsor review section?


----------



## Marshy (Nov 6, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Did someone asked the site owners about the eventually to open a sponsor review section?


It's been discussed in short.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 6, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Did someone asked the site owners about the eventuality to open a sponsor review section?



Yes, it is under consideration by the site owners.


----------



## svk (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey guys, at least some of you have serial numbers on the saws that disappeared? If they ever turn up you can get them back from whoever has them as they are stolen property. I'd get that list to his local police department asap. 

Also do we know how many saws went missing in total?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 6, 2015)

svk said:


> Hey guys, at least some of you have serial numbers on the saws that disappeared? If they ever turn up you can get them back from whoever has them as they are stolen property. I'd get that list to his local police department asap.
> 
> Also do we know how many saws went missing in total?



Perhaps we should start a list of missing items in this thread, people quote it and add their name, item and amount.


----------



## fin460 (Nov 6, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I remember when I was first thinking about getting my 362 C ported, and all of a sudden Moody had a classic Mustang in his avatar. Then he started posting that he wanted to port a 362, and would do one for free!!! I'm just glad I listened to that little voice in my head that said "if it seems too good to be true, it probably is".
> 
> Sometimes, you can help someone who has gone through some hard times. But when you run across someone who thinks they can hustle you, well, those people almost never change.


He did port but my ms362cm for free, on that deal.

But he owes me money now

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSS (Nov 6, 2015)

daryng said:


> that's me. it was a strange deal. I shipped parts to a third party, who then shipped them up to canada. However all that I shipped didn't make it up to canada.... I didn't receive any messages from him so I didn't know about it until I saw my name on bacon. I talked to him and we made an arrangement.
> 
> I've bought and sold several items on here and I do everything that is in my power to make things good for both parties.... Mainly, because a reputation is everything on forums. There are only two people on this site that I have met in person, so if i get a bad rep, I'm done. I like being able to move saws and parts on here and I don't want to tarnish my name in any way.


OK. Hold up right there. I received everything you shipped. Of this I have no doubt. I saw a picture of the opened box when the third party received it. Messages were sent. So trying to blame the other guy is horseshit. You had several pictures up of the parts which you immediately deleted after the deal went through, which I thought was odd at the time. But only about half, at the very most, of what was in the pictures was in the box. Nothing was said at the time because it was a while before the package made it to me.

I was all done with this mess, but if you're going to try to blame a friend of mine for taking parts that were never there, in an open forum, we can certainly open up the can of worms again.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 6, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> MS362 C is the bestest saw evah!!
> 
> Dual port muffler and HD2 of course.
> 
> Bring baaaaaaaaaaack the goat!



What an intelligent post, you must work for NASA!


----------



## svk (Nov 6, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Perhaps we should start a list of missing items in this thread, people quote it and add their name, item and amount.


Good idea. Or if people wish to remain anonymous they can pm the person who takes charge.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 6, 2015)

DSS said:


> OK. Hold up right there. I received everything you shipped. Of this I have no doubt. I saw a picture of the opened box when the third party received it. Messages were sent. So trying to blame the other guy is horseshit. You had several pictures up of the parts which you immediately deleted after the deal went through, which I thought was odd at the time. But only about half, at the very most, of what was in the pictures was in the box. Nothing was said at the time because it was a while before the package made it to me.
> 
> I was all done with this mess, but if you're going to try to blame a friend of mine for taking parts that were never there, in an open forum, we can certainly open up the can of worms again.


This thread is about moooody, make your own thread smelly cow.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> He's a creepy MFer[emoji15] and some weird rumors.



Butch Ballowe is a good dude.......with a hell of a sense of humor. I've been a member of his site for many years. The members there treat each other with respect. I admire that, and I know it's because of the way Butch runs his site. 



Guido Salvage said:


> That is why prosecution is the way to go. Be sure to get restitution as well, when he gets out of jail and doesn't pay you can get him thrown back in. You can also docket the restitution order as a civil judgment, this will create a lien on any real property he may inherit.



I agree. Jail time is what Moody needs. 



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He is a very confused young man



Yes he is. I wasted a lot of time trying to get thru to him. 



Hedgerow said:


> Hey...
> 
> He's got legs like Randy...
> 
> Carry on...



My legs are worse. 



DSS said:


> OK. Hold up right there. I received everything you shipped. Of this I have no doubt. I saw a picture of the opened box when the third party received it. Messages were sent. So trying to blame the other guy is horseshit. You had several pictures up of the parts which you immediately deleted after the deal went through, which I thought was odd at the time. But only about half, at the very most, of what was in the pictures was in the box. Nothing was said at the time because it was a while before the package made it to me.
> 
> I was all done with this mess, but if you're going to try to blame a friend of mine for taking parts that were never there, in an open forum, we can certainly open up the can of worms again.



Well........

We are all opt to take sides in these situations. I'd stand with DSS here all day and all night. I've known him since we both signed up to this site, and I've dealt with him in several transactions. 

That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Butch Ballowe is a good dude.......with a hell of a sense of humor. I've been a member of his site for many years. The members there treat each other with respect. I admire that, and I know it's because of the way Butch runs his site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like standing by smelly ass cows don't ya cuz?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> You like standing by smelly ass cows don't ya cuz?



Abso****inlutely


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 6, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> What an intelligent post, you must work for NASA!


What's wrong with a little humor?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> What's wrong with a little humor?



I got a little humor for ya.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2015)

DSS said:


> OK. Hold up right there. I received everything you shipped. Of this I have no doubt. I saw a picture of the opened box when the third party received it. Messages were sent. So trying to blame the other guy is horseshit. You had several pictures up of the parts which you immediately deleted after the deal went through, which I thought was odd at the time. But only about half, at the very most, of what was in the pictures was in the box. Nothing was said at the time because it was a while before the package made it to me.
> 
> I was all done with this mess, but if you're going to try to blame a friend of mine for taking parts that were never there, in an open forum, we can certainly open up the can of worms again.


So hawt right now.


----------



## DSS (Nov 6, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> This thread is about moooody, make your own thread smelly cow.


If I felt like starting a thread, I would have done that. It wasn't me who brought up this BS again.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 6, 2015)

This place is just like being in a side show. or is it Jerry Springer? Either way i like it.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 6, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> This place is just like being in a side show. or is it Jerry Springer? Either way i like it.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 6, 2015)

DSS said:


> If I felt like starting a thread, I would have done that. It wasn't me who brought up this BS again.


It was kevin. What a troublemaker.


----------



## DSS (Nov 6, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> It was kevin. What a troublemaker.


He used to have a nice hat. Ghey car though


----------



## daryng (Nov 6, 2015)

DSS said:


> If I felt like starting a thread, I would have done that. It wasn't me who brought up this BS again.


hey man, I didn't bring it up either, and I'm not accusing anyone of anything. I know what I know, and you know what you know so lets just leave it at that. Check your paypal. lets finally squash this thing. 

screwing people over is not, nor ever will be in my best interest.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 6, 2015)

RIP floppy hat


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 6, 2015)

Is this the new rep a ho thread?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Is this the new rep a ho thread?



REPPED


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 6, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> Recently one of the sticky threads underwent a major cleansing, which was not necessary IMO. The comments made should've been left for folks to read. I wonder if this comment will be allowed to stay.



Was the one cleansed where I finally had to call you out for pulling a Moody on me by never sending my parts after I had sent the ones you wanted?

I'm thinking folks should still be able to see that one. Just sayin..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 6, 2015)

This whole Moody thing has me kinda laughing. I never really paid any attention to him much. I seem to remember when he first came on here that he didn't know squat but then the next thing you know, he was in business as a saw guru. 

I was thinking then, who would send a saw to him.....

I guess now we know.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 6, 2015)

just when ya think a thread is gonna finally go stale, then "Wham" back in motion. Y'all should have another 10-15 pages on here by the time I get back home today.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 6, 2015)

I want to clear some air here about deleting posts, because 1. I think its relevant to some of the discussion that transpired earlier in this thread, and 2. talking with @thomas1 I realize I have room for improvement as do the other mods. While the posted sites rules are clear, there is quite a bit of grey area within them when you are implementing them. If a mod feels someone is taking a dig at them or arguing them you could expect some repricussion and to be honest some peoples threashold to trigger action is different than others. Right wrong or indifferent its the truth.

Terms of Conditions:
"Members should post in a way that is respectful of other users. Flaming or abusing users in any way will not be tolerated and will lead to a warning."

"The moderating, support and other teams reserve the right to edit, remove or put on moderation queue any post at any time. The determination of what is construed as indecent, vulgar, spam, etc. is noted in these points is up to ArboristSite.com team members and not users."

I think the site can improve and delete fewer posts but how does that happen? The staff (I) have to utalize the warning system more and let the accumulated points do the work. Keep in mind, the point system is still subjective. How many and applied for how long. I already admited to Tom that I probably deleted his post a little too soon. Im willing to let him back in here if he can agree to tone it down on the mod bashing and instead be constructive. He's entitled to his opinion and thats all fine but arguing with how the site is run is not going to help. We need constructive suggestions on how to improve.

Dont take advantage of this @thomas1, I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt. End of rant.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 6, 2015)

Tom would be a good mod ,he should be put on payroll here ,He does an outstanding job at his other mod job .


----------



## GPX433Todd (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 6, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I want to clear some air here about deleting posts, because 1. I think its relevant to some of the discussion that transpired earlier in this thread, and 2. talking with @thomas1 I realize I have room for improvement as do the other mods. While the posted sites rules are clear, there is quite a bit of grey area within them when you are implementing them. If a mod feels someone is taking a dig at them or arguing them you could expect some repricussion and to be honest some peoples threashold to trigger action is different than others. Right wrong or indifferent its the truth.
> 
> Terms of Conditions:
> "Members should post in a way that is respectful of other users. Flaming or abusing users in any way will not be tolerated and will lead to a warning."
> ...


I will say one thing Marshy,
That took guts to put this out there.
I have grown to respect your posts, not because you are a moderator, but because of your honesty
Well said Sir !!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2015)

We have a pretty good mod team here right now. I say......pretty good.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We have a pretty good mod team here right now. I say......pretty good.


shhh!they may get the big head.


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I want to clear some air here about deleting posts, because 1. I think its relevant to some of the discussion that transpired earlier in this thread, and 2. talking with @thomas1 I realize I have room for improvement as do the other mods. While the posted sites rules are clear, there is quite a bit of grey area within them when you are implementing them. If a mod feels someone is taking a dig at them or arguing them you could expect some repricussion and to be honest some peoples threashold to trigger action is different than others. Right wrong or indifferent its the truth.
> 
> Terms of Conditions:
> "Members should post in a way that is respectful of other users. Flaming or abusing users in any way will not be tolerated and will lead to a warning."
> ...



And that is exactly how respect is earned. 

Kudos to you.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 6, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> And that is exactly how respect is earned.
> 
> Kudos to you.


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 6, 2015)

daryng said:


> hey man, I didn't bring it up either, and I'm not accusing anyone of anything. I know what I know, and you know what you know so lets just leave it at that. Check your paypal. lets finally squash this thing.
> 
> screwing people over is not, nor ever will be in my best interest.



Sure you are, you're accusing the 3rd party of not getting everything you sent to Canada.

Any chance you want to clear up exactly what you meant? Because I'm 100% certain that everything that showed up in that box made it to Canada.

You just said all you've got is your reputation and judging by what I know firsthand to be the truth, your reputation is about to go straight down the tubes.


----------



## DSS (Nov 6, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> And that is exactly how respect is earned.
> 
> Kudos to you.


You are so ghey


----------



## Marshy (Nov 6, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> shhh!they may get the big head.


Previously posted.


Marshy said:


> View attachment 458244
> 
> 
> View attachment 458245


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## jughead500 (Nov 6, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Previously posted.


oops forgot about 20 pages back.lol


----------



## DSS (Nov 6, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Sure you are, you're accusing the 3rd party of not getting everything you sent to Canada.
> 
> Any chance you want to clear up exactly what you meant? Because I'm 100% certain that everything that showed up in that box made it to Canada.
> 
> You just said all you've got is your reputation and judging by what I know firsthand to be the truth, your reputation is about to go straight down the tubes.


I think that ship already sailed.

Nobody knew it was you BTW, until you opened your piehole


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 6, 2015)

bet he used ups


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 6, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Tom would be a good mod ,he should be put on payroll here ,He does an outstanding job at his other mod job .


Ignored..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We have a pretty good mod team here right now. I say......pretty good.


Also ignored...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 6, 2015)

DSS said:


> You are so ghey


Lol'd....


----------



## daryng (Nov 6, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Sure you are, you're accusing the 3rd party of not getting everything you sent to Canada.
> 
> Any chance you want to clear up exactly what you meant? Because I'm 100% certain that everything that showed up in that box made it to Canada.
> 
> You just said all you've got is your reputation and judging by what I know firsthand to be the truth, your reputation is about to go straight down the tubes.


I can see that I won't win this one so I'll back out of this. I'm not extremely active on the site and most people here don't know me. I know once the ***** get into you there is no letting go, and I understand that. I stick up for my friends as well. I know that I packed up this:


and shipped it to an address.

I distinctively remember this because: A. it was my first sale on this site. and B. it took me repacking this several times to find a box big enough to fit everything.

Was the box damaged on it's way to it's first destination, and repacked by a postal employee? I'll never know. I know of Thomas to be an honest guy and I know that he wouldn't short a friend. If I came off as accusatory I'm very sorry. 

I wasn't aware of anything being shorted until I happen to come upon my name on another forum 6 months later. 

I'm hoping all has been made well and I do hope that this is the end of this mishap. I take full responsibility for everything.


----------



## big t double (Nov 6, 2015)

is this the new air out your dirty laundry thread?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 6, 2015)

big t double said:


> is this the new air out your dirty laundry thread?



Hmm? 

No. 

Yes. 

Maybe?


----------



## big t double (Nov 6, 2015)

I assume there was one at one time? who knows...im new here


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## thomas1 (Nov 6, 2015)

DSS said:


> I think that ship already sailed.
> 
> Nobody knew it was you BTW, until you opened your piehole



I knew it was me.

I also knew that "I sent it to a 3rd party and then everything didn't make it to Canada" was a fairy tale.

I have no idea what you were supposed to get originally, I just know that everything that showed up at my place made it to your place. Seems if somebody is willing to keep throwing money at the issue there may be a little more to the story. That is purely speculation on my part, though.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 6, 2015)

Someone pooped in my pants!!!


----------



## DSS (Nov 6, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> I knew it was me.
> 
> I also knew that "I sent it to a 3rd party and then everything didn't make it to Canada" was a fairy tale.
> 
> I have no idea what you were supposed to get originally, I just know that everything that showed up at my place made it to your place. Seems if somebody is willing to keep throwing money at the issue there may be a little more to the story. That is purely speculation on my part, though.


Oh, I hear you. If the original pictures were still around, I'd show you. There's lots of things being implied here.

Anyway, I'm done with this thread. Our point has be proven.

And you shouldn't speculate. Nothing is random


----------



## olyman (Nov 6, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I feel for you guys, you really only have two choices here. Only one is going to give satisfaction. You can file a claim against him then wait till the court date and Maybe they will send him away and maybe they won't. This could take months. You still won't get your saws back cause he probably has sold them.
> 
> OR you could find out where the sorry punk lives and beat his ass by several of you one at a time. But then you would be liable for assault and be arrested. I would get more satisfaction out of the ass beating since I know the saws or money will never be returned. But the legal way is probably the best way as it will keep you out of jail
> 
> I have just one request and think I speak for a bunch here, If the beating occurs, we will need video to confirm it has been done. Even though some of us didn't get ripped off we still hate thieves.


 no witnesses,,nothing seen.................................


----------



## struggle (Nov 6, 2015)

I remember Moody from the Iowa GTG and unfortunately I recall possibly saying to another member as well that there was something about him that just didn't add up. I ever had any dealings with him. I find it sad that he burned so many people. Scott obviously did everything he could for him as well on a personal level. 

I hope he will come to his sense and make good with these people as I really find it hard for to be able to act like this never happened. he still has a lot of year to live and in that time things can be made right.


Sent from somewhere


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 6, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> ....And I know Brad is not the kind of guy who will screw someone.



I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 6, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Was the one cleansed where I finally had to call you out for pulling a Moody on me by never sending my parts after I had sent the ones you wanted?
> 
> I'm thinking folks should still be able to see that one. Just sayin..



It's interesting that you responded in this ^ way even though you weren't mentioned by name in my 'Poulan thread cleansing' comments.

Re the parts not sent:
Actually, Mark, we handled that by PM/Conversation, not in the open forum. But now that you've opened the door......I know that you agreed to accept, and might've ?? confirmed receiving, the original parts, along with a partial parts saw, along with some brand new bars. I apologized for my mistake, and made a sincere effort to make up for it. 

And while the door is open....The comments that were cleansed from the Poulan sticky thread were related to your overreactions that started with a member making an innocent query as to whether or not Poulan 306/245 mufflers were available. 

I am curious as to why the cleansing occurred and who orchestrated it (the answer to the latter might be obvious).


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone interested in a group trustfall?


----------



## Majorpayne (Nov 6, 2015)

Niko.


Magnumitis said:


> Anyone interested in a group trustfall?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 6, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Anyone interested in a group trustfall?


Oooo! Oooo! Me! Me!


----------



## Marshy (Nov 6, 2015)

This is slowly turning into a Good/Bad/Ugly. let's keep it civil and on point. We're not digging up past issues that have been rehashed over and over.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2015)

Marshy said:


> This is slowly turning into a Good/Bad/Ugly. let's keep it civil and on point. We're not digging up past issues that have been rehashed over and over.



If it's the first time I've read about it........I sorta wanna hear it. 

Know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Ray Bell (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow, this thread took a whole nuther turn. I will say this, I have dealt with four people on this forum;

MM
Jeremy
Neil
And dang it I forget his name!

All transactions went smooth, and as expected, with the exception of one packing problem where I am going to blame the USPS. Very surprising to hear the comments on Neil. I still believe he is a stand up person and must have his reasons.


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If it's the first time I've read about it........I sorta wanna hear it.
> 
> Know what I'm sayin?


I'm sayin


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 6, 2015)

I am fortunate. I have dealt with two builders, and purchased saws from 2 members. In each case my expectations were either met or exceeded.

Thanks to all those, that for the most part, make this a great site.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 6, 2015)

Hmmmm.. 

The little book of dirty deeds..


----------



## MillerModSaws (Nov 6, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmmm..
> 
> The little book of dirty deeds..


----------



## Marshy (Nov 6, 2015)

Locked


----------



## svk (Nov 8, 2015)

If you were ripped off by Moody please speak now or forever hold your peace.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...t-saws-or-money-to-moody.288336/#post-5607957


----------

